# KL's Popularity Poll [105]: Sakura



## Immortal (May 18, 2013)

​


One-hundred and fifth poll,  Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc. Voting 1 or 10 to change the average is frowned upon and only votes in the poll will count. This poll will be closed a week from now.

Check out what polls are up and what previous characters scored .

Previous character 

This poll will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## Immortal (May 18, 2013)

Try to keep it civil.

_If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.

Discuss Sakura's character, explain your reasoning for your vote, or get out. - Dragonus​_


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2013)

Oh Sakura... This is going to be hilarious 

1/10, one of the worst characters in the manga


----------



## abc123 (May 18, 2013)

Definite 1.


----------



## C-Moon (May 18, 2013)

A complete failure of a heroine and friend(Naruto sure knows how to pick em'). Fell apart after the Rescue Gaara arc, and the Kage Summit arc made her return to the mindset she wanted to avoid.


1/10


----------



## Immortal (May 18, 2013)

Gave her a 3. She at least deserves some credit for the Kazekage Retrieval Arc and her scene with Sasuke when he left. Too bad Kishi didn't stay with the concept of having the Akatsuki fight other members of Konoha other than just Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2013)

As for my vote,

7/10

I don't know why, but despite all her horrible portrayal, Sakura has grown on me recently. Maybe it's because I love to root for and feel compassion for the underdog, maybe it's because I love the lulz and hilarious threads she brings, or maybe it's just that pink hair.
I despised her for most of Part 1, but now she's not bad. Saying that, her 'blossoming' in the Forest of Death remains one of my favourite moments of the entire series.


----------



## Xin (May 18, 2013)

Sorry, but 1/10.


----------



## Rios (May 18, 2013)

Its time. Time to give out all my 1/10s!

btw this picture hardly looks like her


----------



## Krippy (May 18, 2013)

well Sakura.....is........not...completely.....useless

.....she's kinda pretty....and she 

lmao 1/10 she's been on my shit list since the kage summit


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 18, 2013)

People should vote 10/10 just to create a massive shit storm


----------



## Rios (May 18, 2013)

Why would anyone waste their energy defending/throwing dirt at Sakura? You are mistaken, Sasuke will be the one people will argue over.


----------



## Rosi (May 18, 2013)

had to vote before I'm banned.

5, she had great potential, she is very cute, I liked her badassery during Chuunin exams arc and Sasori fight. Oh, and fanon!Sakura is just awesome, fanfiction writers/artists love her and give her what she deserves, and develop her the way Kishi'd never be able to pek But the way her character got gradually ruined in the manga is still disturbing me. Such a pity.

And I think the hate she gets is really over the top. NF is like obsessed with her. So basically they are what they claim her to be.


----------



## Sora (May 18, 2013)

shes awful 1 out of 10


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 18, 2013)

ah, the long-awaited Sakura poll...


----------



## Silver (May 18, 2013)

Undeniably Kishi's masterpiece.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

Gave a 2/10 to be nice.


----------



## ImSerious (May 18, 2013)

voted 10 because why the fuck not


----------



## queenofepic (May 18, 2013)

Holy crap. I knew Sakura had a lot of hate but geez. 

I gave her an 8/10. I probably should have voted lower, but I still have hope for her. She was great in part 1 even if people think otherwise. She was badass during the rescue Gaara arc. I admit she's began to annoy me somewhat since then, especially during that fake confession to Naruto and the whole five kage summit arc in general.


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2013)

Voted 1 because there's no 0 option here.

Piece of shit. Awful character. A disappointment. She always fails my expectations.
I hope Kishi kills her off-panel to save the ink and panel time he wastes on her pathetic existence in this manga.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

clearly a 10.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 18, 2013)

dont forget people vote a 10 !!!  

Hell i want a shitstorm that would be epic


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2013)

The Konoha Elders were just warming the crown for 'Most Abysmal votes'.  It shall soon be Sakura's.


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc.



I like her character = +2
She's plot relevant = +2
Jutsu? = +2 cause Sakura has jutsu.  
Design = +2 cause rarely do I see a character so well drawn to be hated. 
Etc. = +2 cause etc.

So I gave her a 10.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 18, 2013)

7/10.

Disappointing but not terrible.


----------



## Yachiru (May 18, 2013)

10/10. That's right


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

1/10 Damn near forgets she exist.


----------



## ch1p (May 18, 2013)

An 8, voting 10 because_—*snip*

... ch1p...-*SaiST*​_


----------



## Mako (May 18, 2013)

I'll be nice and give Sakura a 5/10. Afterall, I did enjoy that Sasori vs. Sakura battle.


----------



## Plague (May 18, 2013)

Been waitin for this one hahaha!

Even if you ARE a sakura fan, you really shouldn't be giving her a flawless 10 XD

Seriously though, this thread will be fun.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 18, 2013)

This is ganno be big!


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

Plague said:


> Been waitin for this one hahaha!
> 
> Even if you ARE a sakura fan, you really shouldn't be giving her a flawless 10 XD
> 
> Seriously though, this thread will be fun.



that's like saying if you're a sakura hater you shouldn't give her a 1. lol


----------



## Mayweather (May 18, 2013)

Well, well, well 

Wow, If Sakura's is this bad, I can't wait to see Sasuke's 

I hope he does something retardly awesome in the manga right before his poll comes out, the shitstorm will be quite enjoyable

anyway, 1/10 for this pathetic child

Karin>Sakura

COMATME


----------



## eluna (May 18, 2013)

8/10 she not so bad ....OF COURSE SHE IS BAD, SHE SUCKS AND I HATE HER  1/10 
Wasted of ink character, I never see a heroine so horrible like her
BTW this thread


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

1/10. Not even Sasuke will get this low a score from me.


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2013)

8

because she cares about Naruto. @.@


----------



## Black Sheep (May 18, 2013)

7/10.

Sakura is so underrated.


----------



## Ari (May 18, 2013)

y'all jelly of this badass


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mayweather (May 18, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (17 members and 8 guests) 
Mayweather, Sennin of Hardwork, Rosi, Tifa Lockhart, klad, CA182, eluna, Meliwen 

Not surprising.


----------



## Kyosuke (May 18, 2013)

10 for sure


----------



## Maracunator (May 18, 2013)

10/10 for the pink-haired kunoichi.


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2013)

The 10s are catching up to the 1s.
There's hope for Pinko yet


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 18, 2013)

yes yes   the 10 is  rising ,   all goes as planned !!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 18, 2013)

2/10 

Good fapping material.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2013)

10 for the lulz she give me. It is a love hate relationship I have with her


----------



## Krippy (May 18, 2013)

aww shit, the 10s are growing, time to bust out the dupes


----------



## dynasaur (May 18, 2013)

Voted 1/10. Boo. Sakura


----------



## Arles Celes (May 18, 2013)

The best character in the whole manga.

Depth, personality, impeccable looks, plot relevance, and sheer badassery.


She surpassed Tsunade already and is far prettier than Hinata could ever be.


And she solos Itachi


----------



## Revolution (May 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> 10 for the lulz she give me. It is a love hate relationship I have with her



This is how I feel about everyone else's favorite character (you know who I'm talking about)


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> The best character in the whole manga.
> 
> Depth, personality, impeccable looks, plot relevance, and sheer badassery.
> 
> ...



Ok maybe you're trying a little too hard there.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2013)

5/10

Long-haired Sakura was cute.


----------



## Dominus (May 18, 2013)

1 / 10 for Sakura ofc.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

So the votes are either 1's or 10's, not surprising.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 18, 2013)

As said, she is shite. Inner Sakura is kind of cooler though and piglets don't have hands so 2/10.


Rios said:


> Its time. Time to give out all my 1/10s!
> 
> btw this picture hardly looks like her


That's to the image's credit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 18, 2013)

come on guys we can do it keep voteing 10/10


----------



## Plague (May 18, 2013)

I like that line XD "She solos Itachi" hahaha GOLD lmao


----------



## dynasaur (May 18, 2013)

Every time there's a 10, there's a 1.


----------



## C-Moon (May 18, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> come on guys we can do it keep voteing 10/10



The best shitstorms are ones that come naturally


This is obviously forced


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2013)

I vote 10/10  
because Sakura is like Kushina  and She is a heroine of Naruto manga 

also she can ship with Naruto or Minato


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2013)

Codea said:


> Voted 1/10. Boo. Sakura





Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> 1 / 10 for Sakura ofc.





BD said:


> So the votes are either 1's or 10's, not surprising.





Xin said:


> Sorry, but 1/10.





Rios said:


> Its time. Time to give out all my 1/10s!
> 
> btw this picture hardly looks like her





Silver said:


> Undeniably Kishi's masterpiece.





Selva said:


> Voted 1 because there's no 0 option here.
> 
> Piece of shit. Awful character. A disappointment. She always fails my expectations.
> I hope Kishi kills her off-panel to save the ink and panel time he wastes on her pathetic existence in this manga.





Rothwell said:


> Definite 1.





JuubiSage said:


> Oh Sakura... This is going to be hilarious
> 
> 1/10, one of the worst characters in the manga





*Spoiler*: __ 



[sp][sp][/sp][/sp]


----------



## Mexicano27 (May 18, 2013)

Without a doubt the worst kunoichi in the series. I don't give out 10s or 1s lightly, but she is unquestioningly deserving of the lowest score possible. 

The really, really sad thing is that she could have developed into an awesome character. But in the end she's nothing more than a useless, smelly pile of wasted potential.


----------



## Language of Life (May 18, 2013)

I gave her a 4 because her good moments, all though very few and extremely far between, are a lot more than i ever expected from her. Her blooming in the forest of death was great, and her performance in the fight against Sasori helped make it one of my favorite fights of the entire series. 

Her bad moments, however, were abysmal, large in number and rather frequent after the Rescue Garra arc.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 18, 2013)

I don't get the hate for this Sakura.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> I don't get the hate for this Sakura.



I don't get the love for this Sakura.

Touche.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (May 18, 2013)

Vote for Sakura?


----------



## Njaa (May 18, 2013)

Sooo disappointing, she could've been so much more. Still she had her high points.

6/10


----------



## Mori (May 18, 2013)

Haha...Sakura...



Years and years of disappointment after disappointment. 1/10.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2013)

For all of you voting 10/10...



Immortal said:


> Voting 1 or *10* to change the average is frowned upon


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

I think this has to be the most united I've seen this section. It's almost heartwarming.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2013)

I gave sakura a 10 because she is the glue that holds the story together, just like tiger mizuki


----------



## Veo (May 18, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Gave her a 3. She at least deserves some credit for the Kazekage Retrieval Arc and her scene with Sasuke when he left. Too bad Kishi didn't stay with the concept of having the Akatsuki fight other members of Konoha other than just Naruto or Sasuke.



This, I really liked how she helped Kankuro and the fight against Sasori, she deserves some credit.

BUT

She's always been very annoying before and after that arc.

4/10


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2013)

Ah the most beautiful and intelligent kunoichi in Konoha, Sakura. The only thing that annoys me about her is, she does sometimes throw herself into danger without a plan when she's emotionally overwhelmed, but we can't all be perfectly calm when our hearts are singing out so strongly, can we. This is what it means to be... human.

*10/10*


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2013)

All Sakura fans and haters are coming now to this thread 
It's Sakura's universal that holds fans and haters together 

come to me all haters 



FlashYoruichi said:


> Vote for Sakura?



FUCK choose 1 or 10 



Krippy said:


> Resolving disagreements elegantly




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Okodi (May 18, 2013)

A 7 from me. She has plot relevence but the panels in which she has been shown have been horrible lately. Kishi could at least have shown her using a special type of heal on the hundreds of shinobi she has healed during the war.

Jutsu wise, she has only shown everything Tsunade has shown, without progressing beyond that. I am still waiting for that flower to bloom...


----------



## BiNexus (May 18, 2013)

This won't be pretty. 

I'll vote 6


----------



## The Prodigy (May 18, 2013)

What to give Sakura 

1 wonder


----------



## Charlotte (May 18, 2013)

5/10

She was originally introduced as a selfish pathetic girl. She showed no real intent on getting stronger until the Chuunin exams. I will admit in Shippuden she did get better especially with her fight with Sasori (her knowledge on medicine and antidotes,  superhuman strength, high intelligence ).After that she has been a wasted potential.


----------



## freeforall (May 18, 2013)

ill give her an 8.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 18, 2013)

You know what . . fuck it, I'll give the absolutely despised kunoichi a 9/10.

Yes Kishimoto neglected her for all of Part II, yes she isn't very strong compared to her team-mates, and yes she can be pretty annoying sometimes, however . .

I can't help but look back at her growth during the Forest of Death, and indeed all throughout Part I, and even her Sasori fight in Part II. Kishimoto did a great job with her on these occasions, and they in fact were partly what drew me to the manga/anime in the first place.

Sakura was written with the intention of being a normal teenage girl who didn't grow up with any special abilities or a dark background to shape her being. She's a woman in Kishimoto's manga as well, and yet as far as plot relevance goes she's had a lot of big moments. I believe Kishimoto even stated in an interview at one point that Sakura is meant to come off as a little annoying sometimes - everyone has their flaws. There's no doubt he succeeded in his actual intentions with Sakura's character. 

I can agree she's a pretty bad leading heroine, though I'm honestly unsure if she even _is_ one at this point. The minute Sakura made the resolve to " just have faith in them " (when referring to Naruto and Sasuke) I believe she lost her claim to fame, and took a more backseat role in the plot. Its not so much Sakura's character that is the problem in my opinion, but rather what her character was built up to be (an important and powerful one). I only subtracted one point from my overall 10 because I think Kishimoto accomplished what he wanted to do with her, he just didn't make it that clear _what_ he was doing with her at times.

Her abilities are cool, and she has a lot of potential. She's a flawed character, and ultimately an underdog. She's also been pretty cool in the war arc despite the fact that she isn't strong nor plot relevant enough to be able to compete with the big bad bosses.​​


----------



## ZahiLavi (May 18, 2013)

10/10
Very good character , There's a big mainstream of hate toward hate but she's awesome.


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

1/10 because I can't give her a zero.


----------



## Kronin (May 18, 2013)

In the last chapter Sakura said that everyone should do their best for the role assigned to them, because fighting and to die (so failing in the process), it's better than just don't fight for the fear to be wrong and to die anyway.

These words IMO are the monument of her character: Sakura is honest and animated by the best intentions, always looking for doing the best feasible in the limits of her possibilites. She do mistakes, she is the opposite of an infallible character and she is perfectly aware of it, maybe also too much seeing all her self criticism: anyway never lost her heart and starts all over again trying to give once again the best of herself. 

And I love her just for this, because more than many other characters, recalls to me the idea of a real person, without special strong abilities, but that anyway perfectly aware of her limits never gives up. An ordinary but at the same time strong person that has reached this status through a slow but steady evolution.

I would lie if I said that I would not like to see her character more relevant to the story: not necessarily fighting great battles, but overall through a greater indipendence from the characters of Naruto and Sasuke. Anyway, using her words, if the author wanted assign to her the role of an imperfect but humble and strong heroine, always ready to questioning herself and to fight without becoming discouraged or demoralized from the previous mistakes, I think that she is doing her task perfectly and I like her job.

10/10


----------



## BiNexus (May 18, 2013)

*As of this post. 99 votes; 33 for 1 and 10, equaling 33.33% each, leaving everything else to add up to 33 and 33.33% as well.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 18, 2013)

The poll is Neck-and-Neck 

Good for Sakura, I suppose


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> *As of this post. 99 votes; 33 for 1 and 10, equaling 33.33% each, leaving everything else to add up to 33 and 33.33% as well.



100th vote was me.

Gave her a 10.


----------



## Lovely (May 18, 2013)

8/10. 

She's one of my favorite characters yet has unused potential.


----------



## Lucciola (May 18, 2013)

I don’t care about Sakura but I don’t get the hate for her so 10/10 because this poll is looking good


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The poll is Neck-and-Neck
> 
> Good for Sakura, I suppose



Actually that's pretty bad. It's going to hurt the average immensely.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 18, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> voted 10 because why the fuck not



Same here.


----------



## Talia00 (May 18, 2013)

I'm going to give her a 10, because I'm a female...not

1/10


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (May 18, 2013)

Easily a 1. She is just a terrible character in every way. A pathetic excuse for a heroine with no respectable qualities. Her personality is abysmal and she has made next to no significant progress since the start of series.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

i'm actually surprised at the amount of 10s she's getting in relations to 1s considering it's been the cool trend to hate her character for a while around here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

Except it's not a trend?


----------



## Strauss (May 18, 2013)

lol, this one is obviously really divided........

I don't know what I can say.  She's absolutely essential to the plot, she's grown immensely <-- and that's essentially what makes for a good character, is watching them change while still being themselves. 10/10.


----------



## Krippy (May 18, 2013)

so many people voting 10's just to off set the 1's


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Except it's not a trend?



believe it or not Seto most people don't give detailed and logical reasons like yourself as to why they hate the character and i'd be the first to agree with you that how she was written in the kage arc was terrible.

yet here we are either voting a 10 or a 1.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

Nic said:


> believe it or not Seto most people don't give detailed and logical reasons like yourself as to why they hate the character.



Considering how divided this place can be over characters, there is an odd consensus among even people of intensely rivaling fandoms that Sakura is a terrible character. Every time someone makes their case this is the biggest issue with her. Why is it a trend to hate on Sakura, but not one to say, come to her defense? I'm not saying you are doing it, but more than once I've seen attempts by those defending her to invalidate the criticism towards Sakura by trying to accuse those critical of her being so for a myriad of reasons that ultimately are unsubstantiated and often disproven. There appears to be a difficulty in accepting that Sakura is unpopular largely because of her character development and not for those baseless accusations thrown about.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 18, 2013)

10/10 

I regret nothing.


----------



## Revolution (May 18, 2013)

This thread is hilarious.


Just remember that time she failed to kill Sasuke she ended up saving Karin instead.  Even when she makes a mistake, it does good on the rest of humanity


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

lol at people voting 10's only to up her average.


----------



## punisher223 (May 18, 2013)

1/10 

Sorry i'm just a Sakura hater  plain and simple.


----------



## Revolution (May 18, 2013)

BD said:


> lol at people voting 10's only to up her average.



says the person with the Mei avatar


No matter how strong or hard working Sakura is, she is going to have her haters because she is not taking Naruto's place in the manga.



* I love Mei.  It's just that she is a typical "Kishi female" with little focus during the story.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 18, 2013)

Fuck this bitch! She earned my one! She's a shitty character, a shitty friend, a shitty heroine, and a shitty pairing fodder. Which is sad because that's the *only *reason for her creation, to either get nutted on by either Naruto or Sasuke!


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Considering how divided this place can be over characters, there is an odd consensus among even people of intensely rivaling fandoms that Sakura is a terrible character. Every time someone makes their case this is the biggest issue with her. Why is it a trend to hate on Sakura, but not one to say, come to her defense? I'm not saying you are doing it, but more than once I've seen attempts by those defending her to invalidate the criticism towards Sakura by trying to accuse those critical of her being so for a myriad of reasons that ultimately are unsubstantiated and often disproven. There appears to be a difficulty in accepting that Sakura is unpopular largely because of her character development and not for those baseless accusations thrown about.



oh you won't find me seriously defending her character all that much.  You might find me defending her in such cases where a person claims she was playing with naruto's feelings on purpose which we know wasn't the case in the kage arc.  I find her character more a victim of Kishi's need to not settle the pairings in the middle of his manga and wait until its very end for doing so.  Obviously that limited her character growth substantially since at this moment we're all meant to think she's still in love with a person who tried to kill her.


----------



## Kakugo (May 18, 2013)

I love Sakura.  *10/10*


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2013)

Eh I know people shit on her for the Sasuke thing, but looking past that, she's actually had a significant amount of character growth. She grew from a self-centered, insecure, weak, and relatively shallow little girl to a self-sacrificing, confident, and strong young woman capable of true friendships and loves (and there are actually examples for all of these things, unlike some characters you can vaguely say this about). No exaggeration necessary. Say what you want about her character, but if you re-read the early chapters, she has progressed a damn lot.



Bird of Paradise said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Just remember that time she failed to kill Sasuke she ended up saving Karin instead.  Even when she makes a mistake, it does good on the rest of humanity



Much as I like Sakura, this is a bad example. I don't know what good saving Karin did for humanity.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> says the person with the Mei avatar
> 
> 
> No matter how strong or hard working Sakura is, she is going to have her haters because she is not taking Naruto's place in the manga.
> ...



What does me having a Mei avatar have anything to do with what I said?


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Much as I like Sakura, this is a bad example. I don't know what good saving Karin did for humanity.



got to keep the Uzumaki clan alive


----------



## arriku (May 18, 2013)

my baby so notorious.

10/10.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

BD said:


> What does me having a Mei avatar have anything to do with what I said?



It's throwing one character under the bus to deflect the heat bearing down on another.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 18, 2013)

Let it be known. If by some means, somehow, someway Sakura is killed

I swear to Bruce Lee that NF will look so evil, the edit threads, the hate... will make SSM12's rant on Itachi look like nothing


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2013)

Sakura has such a love/hate relationship 

7/10 - was gonna vote an 8 for major character but then I remembered I got annoyed at her recently.


----------



## Bissen (May 18, 2013)

Giving an actual vote.

I don't hate Sakura, and I don't even care to give an explanation, but I really don't think she's that bad.
Pathetic moments, yes, but I do kind of like her, when it comes down to it.

*7/10*


----------



## Rios (May 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Good for Sakura, I suppose



How is this good? She is currently the laughing stock of the entire forum. Most of the 10s are just people having fun, exactly like the 1s.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh I know people shit on her for the Sasuke thing, but looking past that, she's actually had a significant amount of character growth. She grew from a self-centered, insecure, weak, and relatively shallow little girl to a self-sacrificing, confident, and strong young woman capable of true friendships and loves (and there are actually examples for all of these things, unlike some characters you can vaguely say this about). No exaggeration necessary. Say what you want about her character, but if you re-read the early chapters, she has progressed a damn lot.



basically.  One can read chapter 3 and read the last chapter and see the huge difference in character growth.  the problem though is that expectations and deservedly so are bigger for her as the main heroine.  I don't blame people who feel like she should have had a more active role in fighting akatsuki or showing growth as a ninja past the gaara retrieval arc.


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2013)

Easiest 1.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 18, 2013)

The results.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

Pikacheeka said:
			
		

> Eh I know people shit on her for the Sasuke thing, but looking past that,



I don't get it.

I just don't get it.

You have people that REPEATEDLY do that when they criticize her, so why is it you guys insist it is for reasons completely different from what people are telling you? Yes, that's ONE reason, but it is link in the chain, not the chain itself!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 18, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Ah the most beautiful and intelligent kunoichi in Konoha, Sakura. The only thing that annoys me about her is, she does sometimes throw herself into danger without a plan when she's emotionally overwhelmed, but we can't all be perfectly calm when our hearts are singing out so strongly, can we. This is what it means to be... human.
> 
> *10/10*



Bonta....How could you 

If you keep spouting nonsense like that, we can never be 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 18, 2013)

7/10 

she kool...i have a love/hate relationship with her.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 18, 2013)

*10/10* 



As someone who likes seeing Sakura when she gets the chance, I do get disappointed at times from her lack of appearance in the manga. However, overall I enjoy her character.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 18, 2013)

With all these 10's and 1's being just about even, Sakura is going to have a 5 average which still sucks. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Now whether she deserves it is debatable


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 18, 2013)

HATERS GONNA HATE.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2013)

Nic said:


> basically.  One can read chapter 3 and read the last chapter and see the huge difference in character growth.  *the problem though is that expectations and deservedly so are bigger for her as the main heroine. * I don't blame people who feel like she should have had a more active role in fighting akatsuki or showing growth as a ninja past the gaara retrieval arc.



This is a huge problem with her, and I agree wholeheartedly with you here. Regardless, I think she has grown significantly more than most other major characters in the series, even if the episodes portraying it have been few and far between, and because of that, I can't really hold it against her. At least she _has_ progressed, and she has progressed in a consistent and believable manner, if a bit slow. 

The only real glitch she had was after the Kage Summit, when she regressed and said she'd settle for supporting Naruto and Sasuke again. That was atrocious, except the thing is, Kishi never really carried through with it, so again, no need to hold it against her.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> With all these 10's and 1's being just about even, Sakura is going to have a 5 average which still sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually the lowest score being a one automatically averages a 1 and a 10 to a 5.5 and not a 5. One of the reasons why scores seem to be higher than you'd generally think looking at a poll result.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (May 18, 2013)

Although Kishi could have done way more with her character , she still deserves a high score from me. I liked her development and how much she changed. I didn't care much about her character at the beginning of the manga but her development through part1 and up until just before her saying " I believe in both Naruto and Sasuke " and taking a back seat. That's the thing kishi screwed up the most with her IMO. But I guess she's not following up on that anymore and now decided to be a part of the fight.
I think this poll should have been delayed a little. I think the upcoming chapters will have one of the best moments for her character. Because Kishi hinted on it.


----------



## dynasaur (May 18, 2013)

Here are my reasons for giving Sakura a 1/10 that I haven't mention in my previous posts. 

1) Sakura has always treated Naruto like shit, and even though they're friends and Naruto cares for her, I find her personality despicable. When Naruto saved her from Gaara and she thought it was Sasuke, making fun of Naruto for being an orphan, not comforting Naruto when Jiraiya died, and when she thought Naruto should be the one to comfort her about Tsunade's coma when Naruto is the one who's closer to Tsunade.

2) Everything in the Kage Summit, the whole failfession, leaving her teammates in the middle of an enemy territory, thinking she could kill Sasuke, getting Naruto poisoned by her own poison kunai, not hearing chidori coming for her brain, etc. 

3) She has absolutely no reason to love Sasuke, I was disgusted when she confessed to Sasuke thinking she could make him happy, she didn't even know that Sasuke was an orphan. Her love is shallow, she broke her friendship with Ino over guy who may or may not have even return her feelings.

Theses are the reasons I could think of for now, also I just want to say that I was always neutral to Sakura, until her regression in the Kage Summit. She's a horrible main character, and heroine. Even if Kishi made her great, I will always hate her for the crap she pulled for over 600+ chapters.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 18, 2013)

My vote is for sale.. 

Screw it, I'm giving a 8, she was once my favorite female, and she's my second now, only next to this girl on my sig, It's always been between these two..



8, I was once in awe in her during the Sasori fight! She's one of the more skilled in the rookies. But the Kage summit just... so minus 2.

8, I regret nothing


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Actually that's pretty bad. It's going to hurt the average immensely.


Ah. Then I retract my statement 



Rios said:


> How is this good? She is currently the laughing stock of the entire forum. Most of the 10s are just people having fun, exactly like the 1s.


It's just that I was expecting a landslide of average/lower votes for her.


----------



## whatuwan (May 18, 2013)

I think we can say that Sakura is one of the most controversial characters, given the even numbers of haters and fans.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (May 18, 2013)

2/10. I would give her a 1, but I'm trying to be nice here and I did like her fight with Sasori and her healing Kankuro. That said, she's one of the worst characters that I've had the misfortune and displeasure of knowing and seeing.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 18, 2013)

Sakura is okay in my book.
10/10


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 18, 2013)

It's amazing how... extreme the spectrum is. Wait, why am I even surprised?

6/10 
If you break her down to her core, Sakura actually has the potential to be a very strong character. What went wrong was how it was executed and delivered to the readers. She has greatly improved since her gennin days and that deserves some credit, at least. But unfortunately, the way her character has been portrayed has pretty much ruined her beyond salvation.


----------



## Saturday (May 18, 2013)

She's basically the worst character in the manga. Her only competition for the title would be Karin. 

I saw potential in her during part 1 and she impressed me during the fight with Sasori but it went downhill from there. I used to feel bad for her but now when she cries I laugh like bitch shut up no one cares.

Anyways gave her a 4 cause she doesn't deserve higher and it's my favorite number.


----------



## 민찬영 (May 18, 2013)

OMG paper hate time!


----------



## IntentGaze (May 18, 2013)

She's definitely flawed, but I think that's part of her appeal. She was intended to be an average and irritating girl with good intentions. She's developed a lot throughout the manga. She's strong, and adept at healing. She's kind, and helpful. Her design is nice. Quite unique. Overall a very nice character. 9/10


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2013)

10/10 for the future wife of Sasuke-sama


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

i cant see anything that can redeem her after the kage summit arc up to this point, so straight 1/10


also, lol at this thread, i cant wait to see Sasuke's, the shitstorm potential


----------



## ed17 (May 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant see anything that can redeem her after the kage summit arc up to this point, so straight 1/10
> 
> 
> also, lol at this thread, i cant wait to see *Itachi*'s, the shitstorm potential



fixed it for ya


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 19, 2013)

This poll is such bullshit. No one can take this seriously. Here's an example of why it's bullshit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Stupid ass people asking others to vote for ratings and characters. Anyone who tells others to do so need to be castrated. These polls are by far the worst things that have come to the library in years.

My honest opinion is that she's a 4/10 character. The 1.5 is for her part 1 character and the rest for how she is in part 2. Done and done.


----------



## Magic Star (May 19, 2013)

Giving a 10/10 for my favorite kunoichi (Hinata is a close second). I'm just like her, so I guess people should hate me too 

She's one of the most human and relatable characters. Sure, she has flaws, maybe a lot of flaws. But guess what? _We all do._

The difference is that Sakura actually tries to do something about her flaws.

Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Plague (May 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This poll is such bullshit. No one can take this seriously. Here's an example of why it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Exactly, I got a message like that too, but I didn't think people would believe me. 

Anyway, this poll is ridiculous. I've never seen so many spite 10s. At least the people voting 1 genuinely feel that way about her.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

lol it goes both ways it's like the antisakura fcs and sakura fcs being linked to this poll so everyone can come and give their 1s and 10s.  you're never going to get a fair poll with any of the top characters.  you repoll it, and the same thing will happen guaranteed.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol it goes both ways it's like the antisakura fcs and sakura fcs being linked to this poll so everyone can come and give their 1s and 10s.  you're never going to get a fair poll with any of the top characters.  you repoll it, and the same thing will happen guaranteed.


actually its more like the anti-sakura voting 1/10 and people who want to troll the anti-sakura voting 10/10


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 19, 2013)

Sakura, I've come to decisions about you: I don't hate you, nothing like that I feel towards you - only apathy. You're just - as a character  - one massive disappointment for me. The truth about you is pretty simple: you're not worth the title of main female character and heroine - your place in the plot says it all. That's why it's 1/10. And don't cry about it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Plague said:


> Exactly, I got a message like that too, but I didn't think people would believe me.
> 
> Anyway, this poll is ridiculous. I've never seen so many spite 10s. At least the people voting 1 genuinely feel that way about her.



That makes three of us.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

Thankfully I didnt get one, maybe because I was fast with my vote. Its as honest as I could make it.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This poll is such bullshit. No one can take this seriously. Here's an example of why it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Banned eh? Hopefully for at least a week.


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2013)

0......
Dat bitch can go die in the flames of hatred.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 19, 2013)

I got the same message when the poll started 

Though my assumption was that no one would actually follow what that guy was doing...


----------



## Vila (May 19, 2013)

She is the most beautiful kunoichi in Naruto and she is brave, caring, loyal, smart and funny. She has flaws but that makes me love her more because she is not boringly perfect and bland Mary Sue. 
I give her 10/10 because I rarely love a female character and she made me love her from the start. She deserves it.


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2013)

3/10, shitty character.

These ratings threads are idiotic.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2013)

I dont really hate her character, I think she is a very realistic female chara??

Oh well. I am giving her a normal vote based on the first two arcs of the time skip. And she was pretty cool in those arcs.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 19, 2013)

1/10 easily. I don't have to explain why.


----------



## Hellblazer (May 19, 2013)

Never a big fan so gave her a 1.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (May 19, 2013)

1/10.

She's kind of not a good character.


----------



## Sora (May 19, 2013)

what the fuck how can she have more 10s than 1s am i under some genjutsu? i swear if she gets a higher score than sasuke i will lose hope in nf


----------



## Plague (May 19, 2013)

Sora said:


> what the fuck how can she have more 10s than 1s am i under some genjutsu? i swear if she gets a higher score than sasuke i will lose hope in nf



The 10s are a mixture of spite and lulz. The other 10% are what's called "Actual fans".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Let's not go down that route, like with any other character polls, fans of the character will have a more vested interest to vote than anyone else. It's not really anything more than that.


----------



## Hello Panda (May 19, 2013)

a solid 10 / 10 for my favorite kunoichi. 

I am more inclined to have a male character as my favorite, but she's an exemption.

She isn't clearly the most beautiful or sexy one, nor is she the strongest, brightest or whatever. (not that i'm saying she is not beautiful or strong) 
But that makes her character appeal to me the most. How can such an ordinary girl from the beginning becomes such an amazing person without losing her old quirkiness?

My fondness probably stems from my attraction to "moving" things, characters that continuously shifts, change and develops. They don't bore me out, Sakura is the kind of character i would rather have than someone too perfect because why would I read a manga that has no more stories to tell?

She has great potential and i hope to see more of her in the chapters ahead.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 19, 2013)

1/10

The worst character in part 1, no matter in personality or ability.
She earns credit in the start of Shippuden, but afterward she has no importance to plot and the Kage Summit Arc totally destroy her character, I hate the part she plays Naruto's feelings in the whole story. Like Sai points out, she is too selfish.
She doesn't deserve the title of the main Kunoichi.


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2013)

2/10

Not a good character or person for that matter. Still, she gets some props for being kind of cool at the start of shippuden. But she quickly became shitty again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 19, 2013)

actually i finally made an account just for this.. i almost feel bad 

part one Sakura wasn't that bad, though even than i would not have given her more than a 6 or 7.. Despite that she _was_ one of the main char, I never could really like her. Though, with Naruto and Sasuke as her team mates, she was bound to be the weakest/least progressing character.

part two Sakura began pretty well, she actually showed some growth. Then the shit hit the fan.. Lying, acting irrational and idiotic (while she was smart in the first part, here best characteristic..) on top of that, she was forgotten by the author.. it is actually quite sad, she could have been so much more, if only she was given a little more attention, so she could redeem her "less intelligent" actions. Still, the same goes for a lot of other characters, and those suffer far less. Not to mention that they attract a lot less dislike.. I mean, i could expect a kid to be selfish and blinded by love, but in her position and age i would have at least expected her to behave a little bit better..

even a drunk and gambler took her responsibility..


----------



## Arles Celes (May 19, 2013)

Even considering the enthusiasm that some people had to give 10 for the lulz I think that Sakura has a reasonable fanbase even if it is nowhere as big as that of Naruto or Sasuke.

Some like her for changing from a complete and selfish fangirl to a less fangirlish(we will see when she meets Sasuke) chick that actually cares for other peoples feelings(excepting the fail-confesion which completely backfired), others because she has a nice ass, and many others because they like a particular ship of hers.

As Kishi said she was meant to be like a normal girl unlike her teammmates and to represent human weakness. The only problem is that statement appeared only in an interview and in the manga itself she had potential for many things like being a genjutsu master and being hyped to one day surpass Tsuande. If Kishi wanted to make her a normal girl then why did he made her a shinobi in the first place? Giving such expectations it is obvious that many were expecting plenty for her and it all turned to hatred when their hopes were crushed. And Kishi deciding to make her above all a pairing fodder whose life is centered around her teammates is just incredibly annoying.

I'm torn between giving her a 4 or  a 5....


----------



## kagegak (May 19, 2013)

1/10 worst character created by kishimoto


----------



## Jin-E (May 19, 2013)

Lol, the poll. Sakura is such a base breaker

I think it's a bit unfair to compare her to monsters like Naruto and Sasuke and what she has accomplished at such a young age(being the confidant of the Hokage, the second greatest healer in the village and possibly the world, super strength etc) is pretty impressive.

Characterwise, there's parts of her that i dont like. Her tsundere attitude among other things. But still, i do like her devotion and loyalty towards her friends.

My score:

^One of my favorite panels of her btw, that smile is damn cute xD


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 19, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Lol, the poll. Sakura is such a base breaker
> 
> I think it's a bit unfair to compare her to monsters like Naruto and Sasuke and what she has accomplished at such a young age(being the confidant of the Hokage, the second greatest healer in the village and possibly the world, super strength etc) is pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


 this + reputation for you... i voted 10/10 because sakura never been useless and fodder:amazed


----------



## Yaaay (May 19, 2013)

Voted 10/10 because she's still my favorite character I guess.

but ooooh fuck, she is one piss poor character, isn't she. It likely returns her neglect in part one. She should have received more attention and development so she could have learned more skills. Instead she stayed useless, learned litterally nothing and only fought two very minor battles. In all other parts, she cried. Great ninja you are.

She then became super-strong at the beginning of part two, and at the time people thought she was actually TOO strong. Yup, Sakura, too strong, can you imagine?! She hasn't improved AT ALL ever since. Naruto and Sasuke have surpassed their masters, but Sakura has not and she will not. Her abilities are limited and the genjutsu she was supposed to learn just won't show. 

The Kage Summit just raped her once relatable character and made her look retarded. She failed everything and she had to be saved TWICE. Afterwards she gave up because "All she can do is have faith" and she got completely written off by Kishimoto.

He ruined what could have been an interesting main character. Too bad.


----------



## Lolitalush (May 19, 2013)

I gave her a 10. I think she needs more development and there were possibly missed chances to give her some (I blame Kishimoto), but all in all, I think she's a very realistic character + she's generally awesome, has made leaps and bounds development-wise so far and still has amazing potential left to boot! You don't see that combination too often in manga/anime. Shonen and certain other genre anyway... Her and another character are probably special to me partly because of that realistic-ness paired with other stuff.





Jin-E said:


> ^One of my favorite panels of her btw, that smile is damn cute xD



Oh gosh, this is one of my favorite panels of her as well! Her smile is so cute/10! pek


----------



## Shakar (May 19, 2013)

1/10, nothing less


----------



## Narutossss (May 19, 2013)

thought about it for a second then I voted 1


----------



## Saphira (May 19, 2013)

10/10 because why not? 

Although she's far from being among my favorite characters, I find most of the haters pathetic; people hate Sakura just because it's cool to hate her. Say what you want about how horrible she is, at least she had some development, unlike _other_ characters in this manga. Also, I found her development quite believable, even though she isn't always portrayed in a positive light, like perfect little Hinata-chan. 

I'm giving  her a 10 mostly because I find all this irrational hate beyond pathetic, she doesn't really deserve it. There are a lot of  characters who were handled much worse than her, yet, most of the fandom finds it acceptable...it's ok to hate on Sakura though, everybody's doing it


----------



## Amanda (May 19, 2013)

Those are some.... very polarized results. *votes a honest 8/10*

I like how she has grown as a person. She used to be very childish and self centric, but now she's much more calm and thoughtful. Even if she makes bad decisions, she still has the best intentions. Also good to see that tsundere go.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Although she's far from being among my favorite characters, I find most of the haters pathetic; people hate Sakura just because it's cool to hate her.


No. People hate her because there are legitimate reasons to hate her. It's as simple as that.
Why is it that hard to understand?


----------



## Krippy (May 19, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Let it be known. If by some means, somehow, someway Sakura is killed
> 
> I swear to Bruce Lee that NF will look so evil, the edit threads, the hate... will make SSM12's rant on Itachi look like nothing



greatest day of my life 

NaruSaku and SasuSaku will be annihilated pek



			
				Jeanne said:
			
		

> also, lol at this thread, i cant wait to see Sasuke's, the shitstorm potential



there's no way Sasuke's is going to be this bad,  he's gotten some cred for his recent actions 

but I could be wrong 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This poll is such bullshit. No one can take this seriously. Here's an example of why it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, votewhoring in polls on NF is commonplace, this happened with Naruto's poll and will probably happen with Sasuke's poll as well, there's no real point in redoing the poll if it will just happen again



Plague said:


> The 10s are a mixture of spite and lulz. The other .00001% are what's called "Actual fans".



fixed it for you


----------



## Danzio (May 19, 2013)

6/10

Had massive potential, but she was left behind.

Also...9 pages in one day  

where are the people who said nobody cared about her?


----------



## Narutossss (May 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> No. People hate her because there are legitimate reasons to hate her. It's as simple as that.
> Why is it that hard to understand?


Don't bother selva, these tards couldn't possibly think there are *actual legit reasons for hating this charater*. Posters that don't like her are obviously bandwagoners or shippers


----------



## eluna (May 19, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman, it looks we have a new winner for the most abysmal votes award


----------



## RasenganSake (May 19, 2013)

Aah, I have waited for this thread! I really liked Sakura in the Sasori fight. I was becoming a real big fan. But something off course went downhill. She have said so many things, but I just feel like she forget that she said them, and finds the nearest corner to cry. I'm also kind of irritated that she have amazing strength and medical knowledge, but it seems like that Kishi just want to give her the kunai. I also feel like she is nothing to do with the plot at the moment. 

She's a main character, and people's exception are high. I kind of have a love-like-hate relationship with Sakura. 
5/10


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 19, 2013)

I hate the bitch because, again, she's a shitty character. I hated her since Part 1, Episode 1.

She made fun of Naruto to Sasuke because Naruto is an orphan. Unfortunately for her she didn't know Sasuke was also an orphan. And I'm glad he told her off like he should've.

Out of all the kunoichi in Sakura's class, Ino was the *only* girl to defend and befriend Sakura. Ino helped Sakura gain confidence to step out of her shell. And what does Sakura do in return? She breaks up her friendship with the only person who helped her! And for what? A fucking boy who's never paid her any attention! 

Fast forward to the chunin exams we see Ino showing compassion for Sakura during their fight. Sakura in return berates and insults Ino. After one of the *worst *battles in the series transpires, it was Ino who rekindled their friendship! -- Not Sakura!

Sasuke plans to leave the village and only Sakura knows. Instead of alerting the higher-ups or the Hokage, she follows Sasuke and begs him to take her with him. What happened was probably one of the funniest (and most pathetic) moments in Naruto! Sasuke knocks Sakura out (good for him!) and leaves her on a park bench overnight!

After Sakura failed in her plan to keep Sasuke in the village, she begs Naruto to bring Sasuke back to her. He agrees, and Sakura also vows to get stronger so she'll no longer be a burden to her teammates. So she trains with Tsunade.

Fast forward to the Sasori fight. I didn't give a shit about one of the longest and most boring fights in this series and I never will! I hate how Sakura is solely credited for killing Sasori when the manga states otherwise!

Chiyo delivered the final blow! Wait! I'm sorry! Sasori committed suicide with the blade Chiyo was holding! Even Chiyo admitted Sasori could've won because he saw that attack coming, but he made the decision to die. Sakura was already down for the count! Please stop saying Sakura killed Sasori! Sakura was being manipulated the entire time by Chiyo's chakra strings. I'm not impressed.

Yes she healed Kankuro! Yay! Sakura finally does something useful! She's a medical ninja. Her *job *is to heal! I'm not giving Sakura brownie points for doing her damn job! She might at the very least earn my respect if she gives up this dream of being a ninja (and might I add she only wanted to be a ninja to impress Sasuke), and solely become a medic. She's good at healing people. And that's about it.

Let's skip ahead to the Failfession!

I guess Sakura wanted to one-up Hintata, I don't fucking know. But I always knew Sakura was a selfish bitch and I'm glad Kishimoto proved it to the entire world! So I was one of the few Naruto fans who wasn't surprised by Sakura's actions towards Naruto. As a matter of fact, I predicted Sakura was going to do/say something incredibly stupid because of Hinata's confession. It seems I know more about Sakura's character than her fans. 

Sai tells Sakura that Naruto's suffering because he's carrying the burden of her promise. Shikamaru tells the Rookies he wants to be the tell Naruto the truth about their plans for Sasuke. Sakura being the genius she is, decides that it's best if she tells Naruto the truth because of her relationship with him. Everyone agrees.

Sakura, followed by Sai, Kiba, Akamaru, Lee, Yamato and Kakashi all approach Naruto. And what transpired was the absolute *BEST *and most *EPIC* failfession of all time! 

Instead of intelligently telling Naruto about the Rookie's plans to kill Sasuke, Sakura tries to use Naruto's feelings to her own advantage. She lied to his face and said she loved him. To which Kakashi, Kiba, Akamaru, Yamato, and Naruto all looked at her like 'bitch are you stupid?' Lee even delivered a legendary face-palm!

Naruto saw right through Sakura's bullshit and wisely put Sakura in her place! Kiba even tried to help salvage what little dignity Sakura had left by suggesting she should just tell Naruto the truth. Sakura (in order to cover up her own humiliation), stomps on Kiba's foot and marches off with Kiba, Lee and Sai in tow. 

She begs them to locate Sasuke and when they do, Sakura attacks her teammates by knocking them out and leaving them unconscious in enemy territory! Then she marches off to find (beat up? kill? seduce?) Sasuke on her own!

Somehow the same person who some fans believe is "smarter than Shikamaru" felt she was an Academy award winning actress. By now if most people haven't already face-palmed at the Failfession and knocking out the people who tried to help her, then I'm sure they face-palmed at Sakura trying to fool Sasuke. If Sakura couldn't even lie to Naruto, then I don't know who convinced her she would be able to lie to Sasuke--of *all *people! 

Sasuke tries to kill Sakura--twice! Sakura needed to be saved--twice! In Sasuke's weakened state, even Tonton could've took him down! If there was ever a time Sakura needed Kiba, Akamaru, and Lee--it was then!

Nevertheless Naruto and Kakashi arrive to which Sakura intelligently poisons Naruto! After Naruto and Sasuke exchange words on how they're gonna bro-fuck, Naruto's body collapses because of Sakura's poison. And what does Sakura do to help her friend? She scolds him for being stupid enough to get poisoned!

And after years of training with Tsunade to become a stronger, better ninja so she won't be a burden to her friends and teammates, what does Sakura decide to do in the end? She decides to leave Naruto to do all of the hard work. She decides to continue depending on Naruto to make everything right again.

I wasn't surprised by this, either. As I mentioned earlier, Sakura's not cut out to be a ninja. She should just focus on being a medic. Why train for years to *not *be a burden, just to decide in the end to... be a... burden?

If that wasn't bad enough, Karin had to put Sakura in her place about the reason why Naruto was poisoned in the first place! To matters even worse, Sakura was more than ready to head back to the Leaf Village. But something was off... Something was not right... What am I missing? Oh yeah!

Kakashi had to remind Sakura that she left Kiba, Lee, and Akamaru knocked out! The friends that helped Sakura locate Sasuke, Sakura completely abandoned them, and nearly returned home without another thought about their safety! Real intelligent Sakura!

Really! 

Anyhoo, I could go on and on and on about Sakura's immense failures in this series, but what for? She's a selfish, inconsiderate, garbage character that grates my nerves! Since Sakura fans believe people only hate Sakura because of pairing reasons or that all Sakura haters are following trends, I'm here to prove that belief false! I *never *liked her! Even when it was popular to like Sakura (the Sasori fight), I *still *hated Sakura. And I always will!

I listed some of the reasons why I despise Sakura--not that I have anything to prove. If that's not good enough for some, then tough shit! At this point in the series, even if Sakura does somehow manage to redeem herself (I'm not gonna hold my breath) it's far too late. Naruto is ending. And that speaks volumes about her relevance in the entire series!


----------



## Kiss (May 19, 2013)

10/10 She's one of my favorites. I like her with all her flaws and whatnot.


----------



## Saphira (May 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> No. People hate her because there are legitimate reasons to hate her. It's as simple as that.
> Why is it that hard to understand?



I actually said ''most'' people think this way. And don't tell me it's not true. Maybe you, and others like you have legit reasons for hating her, and I respect that, since I also have legit reasons for hating some characters. But from what I see on this forum, a lot of people hate her just because it's cool and mainstream to do so.  What's even more pathetic, there are some people here who actually like her/don't hate her, but are afraid to admit it so they won't look bad. The general consensus is that Sakura sucks, so everybody hates on her just because, whether they have a reason for it or not.

Once again, I'm not referring to you, or people who provide legit reasons, I'm referring to ''1/10 because Suckura''  people.


----------



## Magician (May 19, 2013)

There really shouldn't be any 10 votes here. I find it hard to believe that 90 of you legitly believe Sakura's one of the most well designed characters Kishi has written.


----------



## Azula (May 19, 2013)

i came in expecting to see more 1's than 10's


----------



## Hitou Nami (May 19, 2013)

10/10 Sakura is still one of my favorite characters


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> I actually said ''most'' people think this way. And don't tell me it's not true. Maybe you, and others like you have legit reasons for hating her, and I respect that, since I also have legit reasons for hating some characters. But from what I see on this forum, a lot of people hate her just because it's cool and mainstream to do so.  What's even more pathetic, there are some people here who actually like her/don't hate her, but are afraid to admit it so they won't look bad. The general consensus is that Sakura sucks, so everybody hates on her just because, whether they have a reason for it or not.
> 
> Once again, I'm not referring to you, or people who provide legit reasons, I'm referring to ''1/10 because Suckura''  people.



Just because no reason was stated doesnt mean there is no reason. 

You cant judge every opinion on the matter and come to the conclusion that most are bandwaggoning. 

What you are essentially doing is making up an excuse not based on clear observations but on what you believe the truth is.


----------



## CA182 (May 19, 2013)

Sakura can dance = Flawless 10.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2013)

I'll give her a 7/10.

At the beginning of the series she was rather terrible though a good deal of it was due to immaturity, similar to Sansa Stark from ASoIaF(not that I'm comparing Kishi's level of writing to GRRM's). She earned some respect from me for defending Sasuke and Naruto from the Sound genin even though she knew she stood no chance, though that was the only time I ever took much notice of her during part 1. She improved more than anyone over the timeskip, going from the near useless girl in part 1 to a top level medic with super punches. People who downplay her role in the Sasori fight are even worse than those who overrate it, as the view is entirely out of touch with reality. Even if you want to blatantly ignore that Sakura started to learn Sasori's attack patterns on her own and Chiyo did everything for her in the fight(despite the fact that Sakura wouldn't have been much use if she hasn't learned super punches), she still created an antidote to Sasori's poison which Chiyo was unable to and even Sasori said he'd be hard pressed to do even though he knew all of what went into it. Without that antidote they don't make it to the end of that fight for Sasori to basically kill himself.

Sakura's main flaw and what makes me dislike her at times is her infatuation with Sasuke that she believes to be love despite there being no chemistry there outside of "Sasuke is hot and cool". He didn't her treat her all too well before leaving Konoha and has tried to kill her and her friends multiple times since in his path for vengeance yet still she holds onto her "love" for him despite its unhealthy and negative nature. I also didn't quite like how she knocked out Sai, Kiba and Lee, especially after Kiba did all the work finding Sasuke. That was rather a bitch move. Her confession to Naruto while bad was done in good intent and in a way was a selfless act on her part, she was just naive as she has been in the past, being a normal girl stuck with friends who are involved in events much bigger than she can hope to handle or understand. 

I can understand why shes hated(even though its taken too far, like with Tsunade) I just rather don't share the same mindset.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2013)

Lol, 10s are rising qay too much  :rofl


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Sakura can dance = Flawless 10.


----------



## Bontakun (May 19, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Bonta....How could you
> 
> If you keep spouting nonsense like that, we can never be
> 
> ...



And you gave her a 1  


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Prepare a jacket for our next date because the atmosphere is gonna be chilly!

*Spoiler*: __ 



















Addy said:


> Did she steel hinatas tits?



Pushup bra no jutsu 

I'll bet Sakura can dance very well. She danced better than Sasori's puppets, and she's not afraid of attention.



BD said:


> There really shouldn't be any 10 votes here. I find it hard to believe that 90 of you legitly believe Sakura's one of the most well designed characters Kishi has written.



Problem? 

She definitely has lots of value as a character. The fact that we can be in here talking about her is already evidence of that. Take another Naruto female and the debate ends in one page.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 19, 2013)

With sympathetic villains and flawed heroes, by now we should be well aware that this manga is not for the manichaeans. 

She has put on quite a show. Sakura for final heroine. 10/10


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2013)

Voted 10 because I can.

After Nagato topping Obito and Jiraiya topping Kakashi fiascos, I give no shits about this poll anymore.

Go Sakura, drink your haters' tears. :33

I hope she ends up with Sasuke so everyone would drown in their own rages :33


----------



## Seraphiel (May 19, 2013)

10/10 best protag ever.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

Addy said:


> Lol, 10s are rising qay too much  :rofl


So? Who cares anyway?


----------



## Saturday (May 19, 2013)

BD said:


> There really shouldn't be any 10 votes here. I find it hard to believe that 90 of you legitly believe Sakura's one of the most well designed characters Kishi has written.





ForeverLove said:


> i came in expecting to see more 1's than 10's



Realistically there should be no 10s. But I mean it's a NarutoForum so it's to be expected.


----------



## Kellogg31 (May 19, 2013)

Sigh... So much wasted potential.

Though I do like the pic the OP posted. Where did he find that?


----------



## Narutossss (May 19, 2013)

So I decided to click on a random poster who voted 10 and I landed on someone with 0 posts on my first try not surprised


----------



## Amaterasu80 (May 19, 2013)

7/10

I think she has a lot development to complete, she doesnt seem quite there yet but it isnt her fault that she hasnt gotten a lot of screen time. 

I think these ratings are rubbish anyways seeing as some are giving characters 1/10 just because they didnt kick enough ass


----------



## Revolution (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> there are some people here who actually like her/don't hate her, but are afraid to admit it so they won't look bad.



Reminds me of that comic where The Rock asks a baby "Who's your favorite Naruto Character?"  The baby smiles and says "Sakura".  The Rock gives the baby a dark stare.  The baby gets scared and says "Itachi"

someone post that please


----------



## 민찬영 (May 19, 2013)

So funny to see a paper hate!


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

Paper hate?


----------



## Vermin (May 19, 2013)

2/10

horrible written and nearly intolerable personality


----------



## KevKev (May 19, 2013)

Funniest poll results ever.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 19, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Reminds me of that comic where The Rock asks a baby "Who's your favorite Naruto Character?"  The baby smiles and says "Sakura".  The Rock gives the baby a dark stare.  The baby gets scared and says "Itachi"
> 
> someone post that please






This is so funny


----------



## Lezu (May 19, 2013)

For my favorite character girl I give 1


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 19, 2013)

Wth is w/ this bandwagon stuff? It's pretty obvious, even to someone blind, why this thing gets the hate she does. You can't get that, something's wrong. 



Narutossss said:


> So I decided to click on a random poster who voted 10 and I landed on someone with 0 posts on my first try not surprised


That doesn't surprise me, either.

It's quite sad that someone would go through signing up on the forum to vote a char 10 in this thread that doesn't even deserve it.

The trolls voting 10/10 are screwing it up for the ones who _really_ think she's a 10/10, also. They all end up looking like trolls trying to make her look better than what she is.


----------



## dynasaur (May 19, 2013)

I guess NF is tryinng to make it socially acceptable to like Sakura now? I will always hate her nonetheless.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> Wth is w/ this bandwagon stuff? It's pretty obvious, even to someone blind, why this thing gets the hate she does. You can't get that, something's wrong.
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me, either.
> ...



This isn't the way to react. If you want the votes to go one way then you have to go out of your way to advertise the poll. There have been urgings as you saw from some to vote 10 just to get the reaction seen in you right now, and then there's the urging of those that have probably never left a section or been active for an extended period of time just to vote for this.

If you want it to go more how you think it should be then you would have to do the same and get people beyond the KL to vote on it, simple as that. I told you a character's fans have more motivation to get positive poll results than anyone else for any other result.


----------



## 8 (May 19, 2013)

i feel bad for the guy who has to go trough all these accounts to verify whether they are dupes or not.


----------



## Magician (May 19, 2013)

Well, congrats Sakura fans. You turned her average from at best a 3 to around a 5. Good work.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (May 19, 2013)

10/10 to my Girl


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 19, 2013)

1 on 10 for me.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

10/10 from me. ;D


----------



## eluna (May 19, 2013)

WOW Sakura is reaching 100 10 votes, HOORRAY  thanks Sakura fans


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2013)

i gave a 6! i am pretty much neutral to her! i have nothing about her to dislike! but  i like her more than i dislike her, so the 5 became a 6!


----------



## Narutossss (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This isn't the way to react. If you want the votes to go one way then you have to go out of your way to advertise the poll. There have been urgings as you saw from some to vote 10 just to get the reaction seen in you right now, and then there's the urging of those that have probably never left a section or been active for an extended period of time just to vote for this.
> 
> If you want it to go more how you think it should be then you would have to do the same and get people beyond the KL to vote on it, simple as that. I told you a character's fans have more motivation to get positive poll results than anyone else for any other result.



I believe one poster already got banned for sending other posters pms to vote 10/10 for sakura why would you sacrifice your account so a character can have a better average in a poll thread


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 19, 2013)

Damn, I vote 10/10

I would have actually voted 5/10 someone correct my vote please.


----------



## KevKev (May 19, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I believe one poster already got banned for sending other posters pms to vote 10/10 for sakura why would you sacrifice your account so a character can have a better average in a poll thread



So this dude pm'd everyone to tell them to 10/10 Sakura? 
Dude.  
Cmon.


----------



## Hana Rinda (May 19, 2013)

9/10 she is my  second favorite character <3


----------



## Revolution (May 19, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I believe one poster already got banned for sending other posters pms to vote 10/10 for sakura why would you sacrifice your account so a character can have a better average in a poll thread



pics or it didn't happen

seriously, you guys are insane


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

lol at people surprised that Sakura gets a lot of 10.  A lot of people from her FCs and related pairings in which she is a member would obviously vote on this poll.  Not sure why this is shocking.


----------



## Krippy (May 19, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> seriously, you guys are insane







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This poll is such bullshit. No one can take this seriously. Here's an example of why it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

Krippy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^



should i post links of people advertising the poll to be given a one in fcs as well? people need to get over it. lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> should i post links of people advertising the poll to be given a one in fcs as well?



You mean AN fc? Because half the pairing FCs are Sakura pairings...and then the character fc itself. You're not going to seriously try to argue that the push for 1s is anywhere near as fervent as for 10s? Most of the 1s you see are from this section alone, what do you think would happen if people bothered to do what people are doing to get a 10 on the poll?


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You mean AN fc? Because half the pairing FCs are Sakura pairings...and then the character fc itself. *You're not going to seriously try to argue that the push for 1s is anywhere near as fervent as for 10s?* Most of the 1s you see are from this section alone, what do you think would happen if people bothered to do what people are doing to get a 10 on the poll?



well of course, or i would have responded to you in the first place if i disagreed.  I just thought it was silly to use that guy as the reason for the poll result.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> well of course, or i would have responded to you in the first place if i disagreed.  I just thought it was silly to use that guy as the reason for the poll result.



Of course he's not the reason, it's just simply a character's fans are going to care more about voting than anyone else. That's pretty much the largest factor here.


----------



## Kage (May 19, 2013)

There is no 0 

If it were possible to rank lower than that it's what she would deserve. Worst Jump "Heroine" for years to come.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 19, 2013)

I think most people 

-> not serious
-> wants to rustle jimmies


It's working.

Anyways, she's good and the hatred she receives is ridiculous.


----------



## Krippy (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> should i post links of people advertising the poll to be given a one in fcs as well? people need to get over it. lol



......does it matter?

who knows how many people sent PM's to votewhore in this thread? dont lose sleep over it lol


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 19, 2013)

I  Sakura so much! She's an excellent medic, she can make craters in the ground, and she knows how to take charge. pek


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> I actually said ''most'' people think this way. And don't tell me it's not true. Maybe you, and others like you have legit reasons for hating her, and I respect that, since I also have legit reasons for hating some characters. But from what I see on this forum, a lot of people hate her just because it's cool and mainstream to do so.  What's even more pathetic, there are some people here who actually like her/don't hate her, but are afraid to admit it so they won't look bad. The general consensus is that Sakura sucks, so everybody hates on her just because, whether they have a reason for it or not.
> 
> Once again, I'm not referring to you, or people who provide legit reasons, I'm referring to ''1/10 because Suckura''  people.



No. Not "most" people think this way. It's what you want to believe for your own peace of mind. What the hell is it with being unable to accept that MOST PEOPLE don't like her on the basis of her character development? It's not a trend, there's no incentive to bandwagon. It's simply people read the story and concluded she is a terrible character.

Seriously, I have never seen such a difficulty in acknowledging the most basic reason behind contempt for a character than I have with Sakura. It's like some of you have to go out of your way to invalidate what people are telling you *straight up* what they dislike about her because you have a hard time swallowing that she's simply unpopular for very real reasons.


----------



## Akahime (May 19, 2013)

I dislike her strongly as a herione. If she would have kept developing like she did in the begining of part 2, I think she could have been great. But she failed to deliver for me, or Kishi has with her, anyway. One plus point for the pink hair, I love pink hair <3


----------



## dynasaur (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No. Not "most" people think this way. It's what you want to believe for your own peace of mind. What the hell is it with being unable to accept that MOST PEOPLE don't like her on the basis of her character development? It's not a trend, there's no incentive to bandwagon. It's simply people read the story and concluded she is a terrible character.
> 
> Seriously, I have never seen such a difficulty in acknowledging the most basic reason behind contempt for a character than I have with Sakura. It's like some of you have to go out of your way to invalidate what people are telling you *straight up* what they dislike about her because you have a hard time swallowing that she's simply unpopular for very real reasons.



Thank you.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

honestly people shouldn't look much further than the Kage arc to understand why people dislike her character.  A complete step back in her character development especially for those who feel a major point in her character growth is to get over her obsession with Sasuke. Instead, Kishi had her do amazingly dumb things and here we are.  Kishi almost managed to completely ruin Naruto's character as well during that arc though.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Saphira (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No. Not "most" people think this way. It's what you want to believe for your own peace of mind. What the hell is it with being unable to accept that MOST PEOPLE don't like her on the basis of her character development? It's not a trend, there's no incentive to bandwagon. It's simply people read the story and concluded she is a terrible character.
> 
> Seriously, I have never seen such a difficulty in acknowledging the most basic reason behind contempt for a character than I have with Sakura. It's like some of you have to go out of your way to invalidate what people are telling you *straight up* what they dislike about her because you have a hard time swallowing that she's simply unpopular for very real reasons.



Umm...ok   No need to get you panties in a twist. Tbh, I could care less what you or anyone, for that matter, think about a fictional character. This is just my opinion, and let me tell you that there's always people following the trend like sheep (in every aspect of life, not just concerning which fictinal character to like or not). That's all I'm gonna say, since I refuse to argue further about a character I don't even like. I simply don't believe she deserves all the hate.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

We are all slaves to popular opinion. Especially on an internet forum, where we are mostly faceless


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Umm...ok   No need to get you panties in a twist. Tbh, I could care less what you or anyone, for that matter, think about a fictional character. This is just my opinion, and let me tell you that there's always people following the trend like sheep (in every aspect of life, not just concerning which fictinal character to like or not). That's all I'm gonna say, since I refuse to argue further about a character I don't even like. I simply don't believe she deserves all the hate.



Clearly that's untrue if you had to go out of your way to make fallacious statements on the matter.

Opinions are not created equal. Your's on this are unsubstantiated, often contradicted, and clearly less considering that.

Every time someone uses the term 'sheep' I find they have little credibility in their claims, this is no different.


----------



## Kage (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> honestly people shouldn't look much further than the Kage arc to understand why people dislike her character..



We're suppose to brush this off as being "human" and conclude it only makes her more awesome it would seem.


A flawed character doesn't have to be a terrible one. In fact the flaws could be endearing and even sympathetic. Sakura fails to make any such appeals because her flaws are numerous, idiotic, completely avoidable and overall irrelevant to the plot. Kishi just throws them in for lulz I guess because it doesn't mean shit else to the plot or any other character aside from her.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

Sakura's fake confession to NAruto was priceless. 

Also, I don't see the point why people should hate Sakura for pointless crap I guess and using the Kage summit arc is a used up excuse.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> well the blender comes to mind here. lol



Do I need to like specific characters to be accepted in the Library  ?


----------



## Danzio (May 19, 2013)

Mind-boggling how many people (105) think she's a perfect character considering her lack of development,many setbacks,inconsistencies and her irrelevance in most of part 2.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> Do I need to like specific characters to be accepted in the Library  ?


only Minato. 


Danzio said:


> Mind-boggling how a many people (105) think she's a perfect character considering her lack of development,many setbacks,inconsistencies and her irrelevance in most of part 2.



tbh, i think most main heroine in shounen mangas are lame to begin with so the irrelevance isn't all that surprising to me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Sakura's fake confession to NAruto was priceless.
> 
> Also, I don't see the point why people should hate Sakura for pointless crap I guess and using the Kage summit arc is a used up excuse.



Him saving her life those countless times is almost regrettable, especially the last one which would have been a mix of hilarity and tragic irony had Sasuke succeeded.

Pointless crap? That "pointless crap" almost had everyone killed. Not to mention it regressed her character development.


----------



## Amanda (May 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> We are all slaves to popular opinion. Especially on an internet forum, where we are mostly faceless




I'm a slave to the popular opinion. Being in the opposition and annoying everyone with my wrong opinions is so much _fun_.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Don't bother selva, these tards couldn't possibly think there are *actual legit reasons for hating this charater*. Posters that don't like her are obviously bandwagoners or shippers


I guess it's a lost cause indeed. When you have people being dense on purpose for why Sakura gets so much hate, it's the time when you realize there's no point arguing. After all, we all are just pathetic bandwagon haters, amirite? 


Saphira said:


> What's even more pathetic, there are some people here who actually like her/don't hate her, but are afraid to admit it so they won't look bad.



Am I supposed to feel sorry for them or laugh at them? Why would they care what others think about their fav character? They should grow a pair and realize not everyone is going to like her. Pretty simple really. How old are they anyway, 5?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> I guess it's a lost cause indeed. When you have people being dense on purpose as to why Sakura gets so much hate, it's the time when you realize there's no point arguing. After all, we all are just bandwagon haters, amirite?



Don't forget sexist and/or misogynistic.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Him saving her life those countless times is almost regrettable, especially the last one which would have been a mix of hilarity and tragic irony had Sasuke succeeded.
> 
> Pointless crap? That "pointless crap" almost had everyone killed. Not to mention it regressed her character development.



Sakura was emotional and didn't have the heart to do kill him, and I blame Kishimoto.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Sakura was emotional and didn't have the heart to do kill him, and I blame Kishimoto.



You mean she was weak.


----------



## Saphira (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Clearly that's untrue if you had to go out of your way to make fallacious statements on the matter.
> 
> Opinions are not created equal. Your's on this are unsubstantiated, often contradicted, and clearly less considering that.
> 
> Every time someone uses the term 'sheep' I find they have little credibility in their claims, this is no different.



My opinions are contradicted how?  I said from the beginning I don't like Sakura, but I'm giving her a 10 because I find all the hate pathetic and I want to even out her score. You can go and look at my history on NF, you won't find me fangirling over Sakura in any manner, but then again, I don't seek your approval, so I don't really care what you think about me.

So, according to you, my claims have little credibility because I don't share the same opinion as you


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Saphira said:


> My opinions are contradicted how?  I said from the beginning I don't like Sakura, but I'm giving her a 10 because I find all the hate pathetic and I want to even out her score.



Meaning what people think of her clearly matters to you on some level.



> You can go and look at my history on NF, you won't find me fangirling over Sakura in any manner, but then again, I don't seek your approval, so I don't really care what you think about me.



It was never about you, but of your claims.



> So, according to you, my claims have little credibility because I don't share the same opinion as you



No, it is because they have no substance behind them. The 'sheep' term is like I stated tends to reveal a trend in this.


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (May 19, 2013)

Voted 1/10.

I might be a part of the hive mind...


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 19, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Sakura was emotional and didn't have the heart to do kill him, and I blame Kishimoto.



But Lee and Kiba had the resolve to fight Sasuke. Sakura's actions were inexcusable no matter how much her fans try to cover them up.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You mean she was weak.



No, I meant what I said.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 19, 2013)

6/10 she got slightly better in shippuden but still not close to being one of my favorites


----------



## Danzio (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> tbh, i think most main heroine in shounen mangas are lame to begin with so the irrelevance isn't all that surprising to me.



It's suprising  after Sakura made the promise to become strong herself,train under a Hokage and not depend on Naruto anymore (also had a talent for genjutsu). Her battle with Sasori reinforced that, she was going to be a force in shippuden, but we all know what happened. 

Basically, everything went out the window.

I prefer the females in Bleach and OP, tbh.


----------



## Draxo (May 19, 2013)

I gave her an 8/10 because I feel sorry for her.  A pitty vote, if you will.


----------



## Garp (May 19, 2013)

1/10 Terrible character development.


----------



## Daxter (May 19, 2013)

LolSakura.

Well well well. I'm so late for this poll, already so many replies.

Sakura is the bland, overused if not abused female/damsel archetype. She's no purpose outside her unfounded love for Sasuke, and I'm not sure I can call that a purpose, as it provides nothing for no-one; it's the only thing keeping her relevant in this manga at all. She's an emotional cripple that relies on others to keep her afloat, and it governs everything she does, as if it's the only possible way a female in her position could think or be. 

She has a forgettable design and copy-pasted abilities, ones that she doesn't even make use of because Kishimoto hardly has time to put her in panels anymore, unless it's to think something sheep like about Jesruto or something predictable and cringe-worthy about a long-lost Sasuke. 

She's no real development to speak of, or rather any she had she's long backtracked over, so I can't understand why people can even consider giving her a perfect score (unless it's to counter her antis and that alone). I truly believe the only reason she gets high scores or fans is from pairing fans, much like Hinata. If she had no romantic interests to speak of, she'd be nobody to most people.

That said, I was generous and gave her a 2/10. She showed some mettle, however short-lived, during the Rescue Gaara Arc, and sometimes I can enjoy how people flesh her out in fanworks, and work off what little potential Kishi gave her. It shows that she doesn't have to be a totally detestable character, but Kishimoto seems to like keeping her that way. She could never be amazing, he wasn't very generous, but certainly she could have been moulded into some semblance of the heroine we expected.


----------



## Fay (May 19, 2013)

I voted for Sakura an 8/10. 

I like how Kishi did not _completely_ make her a victim to make Naruto look good, by her still loving Sasuke even after how low he has fallen in the kage summit arc. Love can't be forced, main character or not. We see that with Rin, we saw how Tsunade still loved Dan and we see it with Sakura. I personally had no problem with her kage summit acts, she meant well. I hope she has a happy ending even if the case would be that Sasuke rejects her.

She loses 2 points because I feel Hinata and Ino have been more impressive than Sakura, despite being minor characters and Sakura a major one.


----------



## SaiST (May 19, 2013)

Would appreciate it if you guys simply left it to votes 'n commentary, and avoid comparisons 'n debates.

If you have issues with anything said or done here, take it to either VM/PMs, or a fanclub.


----------



## Default (May 19, 2013)

1 is too much for Sakura, I'm not even going to vote


----------



## Kathutet (May 19, 2013)

Still like her. I don't care what others think. She's flawed and Kishi's treatment of her is far below my expectations but whatever.





Plague said:


> What movie is this gif from!? XD


Think that's from Planet of the Apes, the old one. IIRC it's near the end of the movie.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 19, 2013)

compare sakura to kisame.
now compare her to obito.

She's not the best written character in the manga, but even though kishi's not an epic tryhard with her, she's not complete shit either.
4/10
elaboration: I feel emotionally detached from Sakura. This may be due to the fact that what she is thinking or feeling is usually a mystery...and some subplots rely on how Sakura feels which is a bit annoying...just like, why do I have to wait for you...?


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 19, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Kishimoto did a great job with her on these occasions, and they in fact were partly what drew me to the manga/anime in the first place.


So basically you're giving Sakura a 9 because without her you would've gotten laid more.


----------



## Hochmeister (May 19, 2013)

ROTFLMAO, it's hilarious how worked up people can get. Anyway, starting from a baseline of 5...

Appearance: Meh. So-so design in part 1, looks like a bicyclist in part 2. +1 for being realistic and not oversexualized, but -1 because I _really _dislike her hair.

Jutsu: To be blunt, she's a weaker Tsunade. Nothing wrong with this, but nothing good about it either. No change, +0

Plot Relevance: What relevance? Her main tie-in to the story was that she loves Sasuke and wants to redeem him.  I was hoping that she'd play some role in his inevitable redemption, but that got shot to hell when Hashi and Itachi did it instead. She has no relation to any of the big bads, and no story arc besides trying to get in Sasuke's pants. Unfortunately, she's pretty much pairing fodder at this point. The only relevant thing she can do in the future is maybe stop someone from dying. Overall -1 for irrelevance.

Character: At the start of part one she was a complete brat who I hated. But so was Naruto, and I like his character now. Sakura really started out as a child; self absorbed and not really understanding the real world. Since then she's alternately grown out of this mentality and slipped back into it. In the forest of death she started taking things seriously, only to regress to a fangirl when fighting Ino and play damsel in distress against Gaara. After Sasuke left she realized she needed to get stronger, and seemed to be so for a while against Sasori, but then backtracked again during the next arc. Then there was the Kage summit arc where she finally decided to do something about Sasuke and Naruto's obsession with him, but the fake confession was... not a good idea. Since then she's been acting fairly maturely during the war, but we'll see if she pulls a Karin when Saskue shows up.

The other main aspect of her character is her love for Sasuke. I've never cared about SasuSaku so I can kinda see both sides of the issue. Sasuke's never been very receptive to her feelings, and after all the events of part two you can make a good argument that her feelings for him are unrealistic and unhealthy. It's not unrealistic; I've personally seen guys and girls stay in unhealthy relationships with people who treat them like crap. As for whether it's unhealthy, it boils down to an optimistic vs. pessimistic viewpoint. We all (hopefully) want to believe that people are good deep down and that love can help bring that goodness out. However, at some point in real live you've got to accept that the guy's a jerk and let go. Since this is shounen and Kishi, Sakura's feelings are obviously going to be portrayed in an optimistic and positive light.

Overall, I'm not a big fan of Sakura's personality. However, I can understand it and relate it to people I see in the real world so +1, giving a vote of 5/10.

So much time spent on a character I'm ambivalent about.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 19, 2013)

Sakura already has the most abysmal votes. Seems people care more about her then they let on for there to be 15 pages this quickly and this divide in the number of 10s and 1s.


----------



## Harbour (May 19, 2013)

dat my girl


----------



## Chatte (May 19, 2013)

Definitely a 10 out of 10 for me.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 19, 2013)

1/10

Terrible personality, mediocre design and little positive character development.

EDIT: Wow, half the 10s are pity votes... "Giving her a 10 because I feel sorry for her/offsetting all those 1s!" .. That's actually so pathetic, gg


----------



## Eren jaeger (May 19, 2013)

1/10 
I have nothing against this character I just think kishimoto messed her up
She is awfully written


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

Krippy said:


> there's no way Sasuke's is going to be this bad,  he's gotten some cred for his recent actions
> 
> but I could be wrong


i hope ~.~

though, he will get legit 10s with people actually willing to discuss with those who gave legit 1s and vice-versa , it wont be mostly trolling so it can escalate a lot


----------



## TGM (May 19, 2013)

Not my favorite character, but I'm throwing her a 10 to help offset all those 1's.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

TGM said:


> Not my favorite character, but I'm throwing her a 10 to help offset all those 1's.



Because all 1s are undeserved lets throw in an undeserved 10 to offset them.


----------



## Lacie (May 19, 2013)

I initially voted 9 just to spite the hate, but seeing how things are, I should have voted 10. 

Seriously, in a manga where every female character is passable to downright invisible (except for Ino), I feel Sakura gets far too much hate. It's like people had grown addicted to it or something.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Would appreciate it if you guys simply left it to votes 'n commentary, and avoid comparisons 'n debates.
> 
> If you have issues with anything said or done here, take it to either VM/PMs, or a fanclub.



Forgive me if this isn't valid commentary but...i'm getting a distinct impression people are being fed a story or told to vote 10 regardless of how they feel about the character, because a lot of times i've seen such on the basis of 'counterbalancing the 1s'. I suppose that's their prerogative but doesn't that compromise the integrity of it all even more than usual on a small level?


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2013)

I wanted to be fair to Sakura...but sadly she's just so badly written to the point where the side characters are really outdoing her.  It isn't her though, it's Kishi.


----------



## Smiley OP (May 19, 2013)

This kinda undermines a popularity poll if your gonna vote 10 just because you want to counterbalance the 1 regarding what you fell for the characther anyway i'm not gonna vote since i didn't vote in all the other's too.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2013)

Sakura is the manga's queen bitch.

10.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This isn't the way to react. If you want the votes to go one way then you have to go out of your way to advertise the poll. There have been urgings as you saw from some to vote 10 just to get the reaction seen in you right now, and then there's the urging of those that have probably never left a section or been active for an extended period of time just to vote for this.
> 
> If you want it to go more how you think it should be then you would have to do the same and get people beyond the KL to vote on it, simple as that. I told you a character's fans have more motivation to get positive poll results than anyone else for any other result.


I mentioned this thread in the anti FC for her, but I'm not about to go way out of my way to get others to vote her low b/c I don't like her. Members will vote what they want for w/e reason, but we all know how horrible of a char she really is. Besides, the poll results don't mean crap to Kishi anyway.



			
				Mael said:
			
		

> I wanted to be fair to Sakura...but sadly she's just so badly written to the point where the side characters are really outdoing her. *It isn't her though, it's Kishi.*


Agreed. He seems to like to shit on her char w/o even thinking about it. If he actually likes her char, he has a hell of a way of showing it.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> I mentioned this thread in the anti FC for her, but I'm not about to go way out of my way to get others to vote her low *b/c I don't like her*. Members will vote what they want for w/e reason, but we all know how horrible of a char she really is. Besides, the poll results don't mean crap to Kishi anyway.
> 
> 
> Agreed. He seems to like to shit on her char w/o even thinking about it. If he actually likes her char, he has a hell of a way of showing it.



Please tell us why. 





*looks at set*


----------



## BiNexus (May 19, 2013)

This turned out exactly as I thought.


----------



## Mansali (May 19, 2013)

My sig forced me to give her a 10.


----------



## Bontakun (May 19, 2013)

Smiley OP said:


> This kinda undermines a popularity poll if your gonna vote 10 just because you want to counterbalance the 1 regarding what you fell for the characther anyway i'm not gonna vote since i didn't vote in all the other's too.



They counterbalance the people who thoughtlessly put 1 without evaluation because they've caught the Sakura hate fever. If everyone put thought into it, then those 10's might become 9's and the 1's might become 2's so it hardly matters towards the average.



Mansali said:


> My sig forced me to give her a 10.



Sweet sig!


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 19, 2013)

pink hair and green eyes. dat contrast  7/10


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Please tell us why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, b/c the only reason one would not like her is b/c of the SN pairing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Please tell us why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FoxxyKat said:


> Yeah, b/c the only reason one would not like her is b/c of the SN pairing.



What does Sakura's popularity have to do with Naruto/Sasuke?


----------



## -JT- (May 19, 2013)

Sakura is god tier. She is able to transcend the manga itself and destroy the minds of haters and fans alike


----------



## Thimbleberry (May 19, 2013)

Jeez, poor Sakura. I mean, it's not like she's a serial killer or something. But then, my favorite character is a serial killer, so what the hell do I know. :ho

Sakura should become the evil kind of doctor like Kabuto. I miss having one of those in the manga. 

7/10


----------



## Narutossss (May 19, 2013)

all them legit 1s vs all those spite 10s


----------



## The Prodigy (May 19, 2013)

119 10's for Sakura

Okay.


----------



## Hitt (May 19, 2013)

Sakura is THE most disappointing character in the manga that's full of them.

In part 1 she was a shallow waste of space, always fangirling over Sasuke and giving Naruto shit.  In part 2 she improved dramatically...but only temporarily.  As already laid out by others, she has fallen apart as a character especially in the Kage summit arc.  

I guess at some point Sakura could've worked as your typical shonen heroine/shonen hero love interest.  Heck Kishi seemed to be moving that direction at one time.  But in an effort to play the pairing love triangle game, he ruined her character and others along with her.  Now she doesn't even work in THAT capacity.

She fails as a female character, and fails even harder as the main heroine.  

I give her a 2.  If only because she's still better than part 1 Sakura who then would get a nice big fat 1.


----------



## Morgan (May 19, 2013)

Ichi. (Isn't that how you say one in romanized Japanese?)


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2013)

lol oh god it's finally here

I gave her a 1/10 because honestly, the bitch is pathetic. The only reason she got a one was because of her fight with Sasori.


----------



## Okodi (May 20, 2013)

Talk about balancing the scale xD
Sakura, You really know how to stir people's heart


​


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 20, 2013)

4 for being useless and bland.  I liked her a little in part 1, so she retains some points.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 20, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What does Sakura's popularity have to do with Naruto/Sasuke?


Absolutely nothing. That was my point.


----------



## Silo (May 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Wow, the votes just keep coming.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 20, 2013)

Hero said:


> lol oh god it's finally here
> 
> I gave her a 1/10 because honestly, the bitch is pathetic. The only reason she got a one was because of her fight with Sasori.



She not pathetic.


----------



## Saturday (May 20, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> She not pathetic.



She perfectly represents the word pathetic.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Latest chapter says otherwise.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 20, 2013)

Saturday said:


> She perfectly represents the word pathetic.



She does not.....


----------



## Chatte (May 20, 2013)

Saturday said:


> She perfectly represents the word pathetic.


Describe the word pathetic since you seem to know so much about it...


----------



## Kiyumi (May 20, 2013)

10/10 for the most realistic female in this manga.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, baby! Keep those votes coming.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Chatte said:


> Describe the word pathetic since you seem to know so much about it...



Pining for a guy that tried to kill her would fit the bill.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Oh wow, so she's not allowed to still have feelings for the dude without being looked down on. Lovely. :amazed

Well, you can think that's pathetic all you like. It doesn't really mean much in the long run seeing how the manga's turning out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Oh wow, so she's not allowed to still have feelings for the dude without being looked down on. Lovely. :amazed
> 
> Well, you can think that's pathetic all you like. It doesn't really mean much in the long run seeing how the manga's turning out.



Yes. That's a perfect matter judge a person on actually. The way you phrase it, is a little odd? As if people don't discourage that kind of thing, because you know, the whole killing part. 

If that isn't enough she also tried to manipulate the feelings of her friend as well. How does the outcome matter at all? It doesn't make it good, it just means that event happens.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. That's a perfect matter judge a person on actually. The way you phrase it, is a little odd? As if people don't discourage that kind of thing, because you know, the whole killing part.



Well, let me rephrase myself. I understand perfectly how people tend to judge others and literary characters based on their romantic choice/feelings. I just find it all silly really. But that's just me.   



> If that isn't enough she also tried to manipulate the feelings of her friend as well. How does the outcome matter at all? It doesn't make it good, it just means that event happens.



You know perfectly well that there were reasons behind her lie to Naruto. But I don't think me explaining them to you will change your mind any time soon. You can go on hating her as much as you like. It's a free world.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Well, let me rephrase myself. I understand perfectly how people tend to judge others and literary characters based on their romantic choice/feelings. I just find it all silly really. But that's just me.



Judging individuals and characters based on their actions and thoughts is silly now? 



> You know perfectly well that there were reasons behind her lie to Naruto. But I don't think me explaining them to you will change your mind any time soon. You can go on hating her as much as you like. It's a free world.



It was ultimately pointless, and only came about due to a paradoxical concept where she underestimates him, yet relies on him heavily. It was really unjustified.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Judging individuals and characters based on their actions and thoughts is silly now?



How in the world did you take the jump from romantic feelings to this? It's so broad. 



> It was ultimately pointless, and only came about due to a paradoxical concept where she underestimates him, yet relies on him heavily. It was really unjustified.



Unjustified? Sure, in your eyes but certainly not in hers. It doesn't make Sakura's reasons any less legitimate because she always intended to help him. And looking at the recent chapter, you can definitely see Sakura doing her best to heal him and recharge him to the best of her ability.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> How in the world did you take the jump from romantic feelings to this? It's so broad.



A character's feelings are apart of their thoughts, the two are related. It's perfectly valid to judge them on them on it. Specifically, Sakura is in love with someone that has had a negative impact on her and on her character, it is perfectly valid to judge her on that.



> Unjustified? Sure, in your eyes but certainly not in hers.



It would be flawed for me or anyone else to defer their standards on this to what the character's standards are or what the character does. 



> It doesn't make Sakura's reasons any less legitimate because she always intended to help him.



Only results matter, so yeah, it kinda does. She was caught lying almost immediately and proceeded to fail in what she set out to do on top of that, having others pick up the slack. 



> And looking at the recent chapter, you can definitely see Sakura doing her best to heal him and recharge him to the best of her ability.



Healing a self-regenerating individual. Such determination.


----------



## Kathutet (May 20, 2013)

^ Very low-tier, slow regeneration. Every second counts here so Sakura healing him isn't as useless as you might think.

/fixed


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A character's feelings are apart of their thoughts, the two are related. It's perfectly valid to judge them on them on it. Specifically, Sakura is in love with someone that has had a negative impact on her and on her character, it is perfectly valid to judge her on that.



Thoughts, sure. Actions, no. Still, romantic feelings? Silly business.

Sasuke having a negative impact on her? He's part of the reason why she got stronger. He's also part of the reason why Naruto got stronger too. 



> It would be flawed for me or anyone else to defer their standards on this to what the character's standards are or what the character does.



My argument still stands. She still had her reasons.



> Only results matter, so yeah, it kinda does. She was caught lying almost immediately and proceeded to fail in what she set out to do on top of that, having others pick up the slack.



Only results matter my butt. I still consider every character's intentions even if you don't. And those characters you're talking about had every chance to argue with Sakura about her choice. It's not like they're sitting ducks.



> Healing a self-regenerating individual. Such determination.



The dude was out of chakra and needed to be healed. You think she's just going to stand there and not help Naruto when she could?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Thoughts, sure. Actions, no. Still, romantic feelings? Silly business.



No, thoughts are directed related to how one feels, and romantic feelings are apart of that. 

This would be like ignoring everything behind the circumstances of her feelings however, which I feel you're doing. 



> Sasuke having a negative impact on her? He's part of the reason why she got stronger. He's also part of the reason why Naruto got stronger too.



 Yes, because more than once has she been thrown into some kind of emotional turmoil because of his actions, and more than once has he also tried to take her life. Beyond that, it makes her appear as a character that cannot move on, and has little self-respect, and in turn, little reason to respect. 



> My argument still stands. She still had her reasons.



Her reasons don't make it right. 



> Only results matter my butt. I still consider every character's intentions even if you don't. And those characters you're talking about had every chance to argue with Sakura about her choice. It's not like they're sitting ducks.



She means well but will often fail. What she did was bad enough, and then she fails on both fronts on what she set out to do in the first place. 



> The dude what out of chakra and needed to be healed. You think she's just going to stand there and not help Naruto when she could?



Her job is nothing a great number of other medics could not do. She does not stand out like her teammates really, though I guess you can fault Kishi for that. She really is not a suitable heroine for a manga of this nature at the very least.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *No, thoughts are directed related to how one feels, and romantic feelings are apart of that.*
> 
> This would be like ignoring everything behind the circumstances of her feelings however, which I feel you're doing.



What? Didn't I say:



> Thoughts, sure. Actions, no. Still, romantic feelings? Silly business.



Or am I taking it the wrong way? Correct me if I am.



> Yes, because more than once has she been thrown into some kind of emotional turmoil because of his actions, and more than once has he also tried to take her life. Beyond that, it makes her appear as a character that cannot move on, and has little self-respect, and in turn, little reason to respect.



Of course Sasuke throws Sakura into emotional turmoil. The same can be said of Naruto yet both of them try to overcome that. It doesn't change the fact that he's part of the reason why they've become stronger.



> Her reasons don't make it right.



I never said they were but even so, Sakura still had her reasons. 



> She means well but will often fail. What she did was bad enough, and then she fails on both fronts on what she set out to do in the first place.



You didn't like what she did. I know that. And you have every right to not like it but she still meant well. You're just going to have to deal with that.



> Her job is nothing a great number of other medics could not do. She does not stand out like her teammates really, though I guess you can fault Kishi for that. She really is not a suitable heroine for a manga of this nature at the very least.



Doesn't change the fact that she's the one healing Naruto. She was there, and went right to it. She may not stand up to them in terms of strength, but in terms of will/courage, she's just as great. I think she's a suitable heroine for the manga, you don't. That's alright with me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 20, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> What? Didn't I say:
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I taking it the wrong way? Correct me if I am.



Yes, because you're trying to act like it is unrelated to those when it's not. Again, it's ignoring exactly why people judge her on that.



> Of course Sasuke throws Sakura into emotional turmoil. The same can be said of Naruto yet both of them try to overcome that. It doesn't change the fact that he's part of the reason why they've become stronger.



Did I say anything about Naruto being an exception? I don't believe I did. No reason to bring it up then, it's just deflecting from Sakura's circumstances. They are going to forgive and take back in a guy that has tried to kill them both repeatedly, and you're going to argue that has no negative impact on their character? 



> I never said they were but even so, Sakura still had her reasons.



Like I stated, it doesn't justify what she did. What's worse is that her reasons itself were pretty skewed. 



> You didn't like what she did. I know that. And you have every right to not like it but she still meant well. You're just going to have to deal with that.



She meant well, but her actions were wrong. I don't think people, nor have I, argued that Sakura is an evil person, just somewhat an unsavory individual. A person that means well but fails means little because their deeds fail to rend positive results. 



> Doesn't change the fact that she's the one healing Naruto. She was there, and went right to it. She may not stand up to them in terms of strength, but in terms of will/courage, she's just as great. I think she's a suitable heroine for the manga, you don't. That's alright with me.



It was only for that empty speech, and she did nothing that hadn't been done already by others in this war, yet it's treated as her "big moment". For a heroine, that is pretty disappointing. Like I stated, her type of character was a bad match for this manga because Kishi, and I think he realized this, was mistaken in thinking that he could handle it. Her will and courage pale in comparison to the rest of her teammates, she has not been even close to what they have.


----------



## mayumi (May 20, 2013)

Most pathetic individual in the manga after Obito. 1/10.


----------



## Miiami (May 20, 2013)

10/10, she is really good character and has good development, it's a shame that people just ignore her development and think that saying "she is awful" will make it true, idiots. (: Her speech in newest chapter proved yet again that haters are blind to her development Suigetsu's words everything is explained by chatte perfectly. Keep on hating people, showing your true colors isn't bad.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, because you're trying to act like it is unrelated to those when it's not. Again, it's ignoring exactly why people judge her on that.



I'm sorry, but I still think it's silly business to judge a character based on their romantic feelings. So I guess we're going to have agree to disagree on this bit.



> Did I say anything about Naruto being an exception? I don't believe I did. No reason to bring it up then, it's just deflecting from Sakura's circumstances. They are going to forgive and take back in a guy that has tried to kill them both repeatedly, and you're going to argue that has no negative impact on their character?



I'm not deflecting anything. If I'm going to talk about Sasuke, I'm going to talk about Sakura and Naruto together because they're a team. Of course they're going to forgive Sasuke but that doesn't mean that it'll be easy for him. He has to prove himself first when the time comes. I never said he hasn't had a negative impact on them. Think of it like a two sided coin. He's made them suffer at times but he's also the motivating factor that's made them stronger. 

We clearly do not see eye to eye on this matter. And I don't think we ever will.



> Like I stated, it doesn't justify what she did. What's worse is that her reasons itself were pretty skewed.



Skewed? Of course they were. Come on, you're talking about the best guilt-trip of the year here by Sai himself. Not to mention her feelings of insecurity in regards to how much she can help Naruto. So, yes, her reasons were skewed but that doesn't make her reasons any less legitimate because she always intended to help him. And again, I think we're going to have to agree to disagree because we're going in circles in here.



> She meant well, but her actions were wrong. I don't think people, nor have I, argued that Sakura is an evil person, just somewhat an unsavory individual. A person that means well but fails means little because their deeds fail to rend positive results.



My argument still stands.

At this point, we're going to have to settle on disagreement. We're going in circles with this.



> It was only for that empty speech, and she did nothing that hadn't been done already by others in this war, yet it's treated as her "big moment". For a heroine, that is pretty disappointing. Like I stated, her type of character was a bad match for this manga because Kishi, and I think he realized this, was mistaken in thinking that he could handle it. Her will and courage pale in comparison to the rest of her teammates, she has not been even close to what they have.



Empty speech? Nope. Her speech motivated the ninja to keep on fighting the good fight. It needed to be said however much unimpressed you were with it. And it's not her "big moment" showing either. Team 7 hasn't even reunited yet and we have no idea what's happened to Tsunade either. It's pretty obvious that Sakura's going to get some more attention later down the line. Her will and courage has always been impressive to me (Sasori's fight, her desire to protect her loved ones and villagers, her willingness to heal others even if it would put herself in danger) but that's my own perspective not yours. You can think however you like in regards to that.

*Edit:* I'm going to end my response here. Feel free to argue back but I'm not going to reply back to it.


----------



## Bontakun (May 20, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> all them legit 1s vs all those spite 10s



Looking at the results so far, 8 points is the highest after 10 and 1. It's legit, there's as many, and slightly more, fans than haters.

Deal with it.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Looking at the results so far, 8 points is the highest after 10 and 1. It's legit, there's as many, and slightly more, fans than haters.
> 
> Deal with it.


tbh if she still had Inner Sakura, that 8 would be a 9.


----------



## Bontakun (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> tbh if she still had Inner Sakura, that 8 would be a 9.


Funny I just finished making this


Inner Sakura is quality humor for sure. Later she got strong end confident enough so she doesn't need a Inner Sakura anymore, they merged 

It would be fun to see her act like full blown Inner Sakura more often though. Maybe have a panel that shows Inner Sakura doing her overly dramatic celebration while the real Sakura is doing exactly the same thing


----------



## Benzaiten (May 20, 2013)

A+ for my baby girl


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> tbh if she still had Inner Sakura, that 8 would be a 9.



I miss it a lot. Much like Naruto's goofy side, this gave Sakura some charm that isn't present in part 2. Both characters suffered from it disappearing.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 20, 2013)

133 10's huh

never realized Sakura had so many fans


----------



## Kusa (May 20, 2013)

*-No impact on the plot and lack of panel time(lately)*

Sakura doesn't have any impact on the plot altough she is supposed to be the main heroine.Even some side charcters have more impact on the plot and the desicions some characters make than her.Lately,she hardly has any panel time and when she has one she isn't able to suprise or to impress many readers with something really unexpected or 'badass'.

*-She doesn't deserve the heroine title*
Sakura did not manage to prove that she deserves the heroine title.Usually she is the one who  needs to be saved.The Kage summit arc is a proof for that.She orginaly planned to save Naruto from his burden and Sasuke from his darkness but it was her who needed to be saved from Kakashi and Naruto.Having a good intention alone is not enough to consider her a heroine.Her fight against Sasori and other heroic deeds of her are also not enough to term her as one.Many characters in this manga had some heroic deeds but those characters are still not a hero or supposed to be one.

*-Lack of development in her character and with her relationship to Naruto*

The kage summit arc is an evidence that Sakura did not develop that much during all those years.Sure,she had a development and is not she bitchy shallow little girl anymore but the kage summit arc shows that her development was really not that great.The fact that she wanted to free Naruto from his burden to bring Sasuke back was great but how she wanted to it was horrible and demonstrated that she doesn't know Naruto very well despite having spent so much time with him.With lying to (fake love confession)Naruto she proved that she still vievs Naruto as the little naive boy who would believe any fairy tale she tells him.Moreover,she believed Naruto wanted to Sasuke mainly because of his promise,she did not recognize that Naruto mainly wanted to save Sasuke because he viewed Sasuke as his brother.
Her relationship with  Naruto is much better than it used to be,however considering how much time those two spend with each other their relationship is really not that great(IMO) as both of them still don't know each other that well.

Furthermore,in the end she gave up and the left the duty 'saving Sasuke' to Naruto again just like when Sasuke left the village and she couldn't stop him from leaving it.Anytime she fails she leaves everything to Naruto.Unfortunately,This part of Sakura hasn't changed.

*-Not enough about her personal story*

Sakura is the only main character whos parents were introduced in a Naruto movie after so many years despite being alive.Her friendship with Ino was completly ignored in Shippuden from the mangaka,her backstory was too short and was only intoduced in part 1 to the story,while Sasukes and Narutos backstory still play an important role in the story and were showed countless times. Her goal to surpass Tsunade  never had a big focus unlike her problem with 'love' and it seems like she won't surpass Tsuande very soon altough Naruto and Sasuke surpassed their masters by a long shot.

-*No big improvement in her skills
*
Sakura hasn't learned many nin-jutsus,her potencial to become a good gen-jutsu user was ignored by Kishi.Her medic nin jutsus is very useful but not something I find very badass and interesting.She is tooo far inferior to Naruto and Sasuke.She also only had only one fight in part 2.


Nevertheless,I choose to give her not 1 because even though she failed  most of the time she always had a good intention.By the way I am one of the few peope (or I am not ?)who likes her design.
I gave her 3


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 20, 2013)

Guess Sakura's character should've been discussed before the thread opened. The bias is completely pathetic, no one is trying to judge the character at all.  All these blind rage ones,  and people auto-10ing her just because they don't like the hate she gets...people care more about the opinion of the fanbase than the quality of the character.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Do tell about the quality of a character who is barely shown and barely does anything please. 

I am curious how Sakura is so deep and complex she cant be judged on first glance.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Do tell about the quality of a character who is barely shown and barely does anything please.
> 
> I am curious how Sakura is so deep and complex she cant be judged on first glance.



lol you guys are a buzzkill.
Voting 1 just because Sakura has no big role in the story.
Many people voted 10 because they are true fans.
It matters not how flawed Sakura is. 
Seeing all these 10s is funny.
Its good to fight hateful people 
This is a great thread indeed.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 20, 2013)

Her fight against Sasori is more than enough to get a 10 from me even though Kishi ruined her character afterwards..


----------



## Silo (May 20, 2013)

Lol this has turned into the Sakura debate thread


----------



## G (May 20, 2013)

I like her body


----------



## Miiami (May 20, 2013)

*Sakura is not worth being heroine, she is not related to plot? I beg the differ, please which female in this manga has done more than her? (:*
Part 1:
1) Sakura was protecting Tazuna without getting scared while Naruto froze.
2) She was willing to give up on exam for Naruto's sake so that he wouldn't be forever stuck as genin. She said this to herself "Always acting like a fool who only knows one thing… Hokage, Hokage. I'm sorry Naruto… that impossible dream of yours… I don't want to see it crushed!" basically Sakura was the first person to support Naruto's dream.
3) While Naruto and Sasuke were unconsious Sakura proctected them both, even as far as going to cut her hair by showing that she isn't obsessed with appearence.
4)  Sakura protected Sasuke from Gaara's attacks, risking her life to put herself between him and danger. Gaara used his sand to immobilise her, and as the sand slowly suffocated Sakura, Naruto fought to defeat Gaara using Sakura as inspiration to not give up, and save her.
5) Sakura realized that telling Naruto to save Sasuke for her was selfish, to make up for that she replied that, next time, they would retrieve Sasuke together, and that she would be there to help HIM from now on. Determined to never be useless again and to save Sasuke and help Naruto, Sakura then asked to become Tsunade's apprentice, a request which Tsunade happily accepted.
6)  Sakura was the only one among the Genin and a few other ninja's to be able to release the Genjutsu on herself and others.
7) Sakura gave Naruto the advice that he needed to be able to walk up the trees.
8) Sakura threw the kunai that kept Naruto from falling in the Forest of Death.
9) In Sasuke's databook it is said that the one that filled his lonely existence was Sakura. (some claim that databook's are false,NO! They're CANNON it's like an encyclopedia for Naruto series and it is written by no one else than author humself, naruto.wiki writes most of info about characters from databook)
10) Jumps in and risks her life for Naruto who could've ended beheaded by Zabuza's sword if not for her.
11) She was willing to throw her life just so that Naruto and Sasuke wouldn't fight.
Part 2:
1) Sakura saved Kankuro's life and easily created an antidote, which even best sand med-nins were not able to make.
2) Sakura faces Sasori together with Chiyo, Sakura shows us her incredible regenaration, immunity to poisons, strenght,evasion and tactics. Together they defeat Sasori, Chiyo states that Sakura will surprass Tsunade.
3) Sakura heals Naruto after fight with Orochimaru.
4) Sakura found out about Sasuke's and Orochimaru's hideout.
5) Sakura told Naruto very determinedly that tears weren't going to bring Sasuke back.
6) In Hidan and Kakuzu arc: she healed the damage to Naruto's arm from the use of his new technique. Because this made it difficult for him to eat, she offered to feed him.
7)  Sakura tried to comfort both Naruto and Tsunade. When Naruto blamed Tsunade for the death of Jiraiya, Sakura scolded him. She was then shocked to hear Naruto declare that he would get his revenge. She later tried to help decipher Jiraiya's dying message to find out more about the Akatsuki leader, Pain, but was interrupted by Pain's attack on the village. After saving some villagers and killing Pain's Giant Centipede, Sakura went to the Konoha hospital, where she was quickly asked to lead the medical front defending the building and healing what injuries she could, impressing Chōji through her leadership and skills.
8) Saves Hinata's life.
9) Protects Karin from being killed by Sasuke and heals her afterwards.
10) In war Sakura was healing many wounded people.
11) Sakura defeats Zetsu who was pretending to be 'Neji' After being punched the transformation technique wears off and the White Zetsu clone resumes him original appearance. Sakura then interrogates the Zetsu about how he was able to get onto the compound undetected. Together with this information and a report Yamato had compiled on Zetsu, she pieces together the Zetsu's abilities and then leaves the clone in the hands of two shinobi to inform headquarters of this latest discovery.
12) After being informed by Inoichi from HQ that Naruto and B were fighting the "masked Madara", Sakura and the rest of the Konoha 11 rush to his aid. As she runs, she thinks to herself that Naruto always got left with insurmountable tasks but this time would be different as not only her, but everyone would be there fighting alongside each other this time.
13) When Naruto was caught by Itachi's genjutsu Sakura helped him by touching his body and inserting her chakra to him to stop the flow.
14) Sakura was the first one to realize how Tobi's power's works.
15) Sakura and Naruto were people who made Sai want to understand Bond's/Feelings. Sakura was the first one that started to explain to Sai what Bonds are.
16) At war Sakura was the one to heal Kakashi's wounds.
17) Gave courage to alliance and healed Naruto.

And it's not all. 

Quotes from manga about Sakura:

"Looks like the best at controlling chakra right now.. is Sakura...... Wow not only does she know a lot about chakra, but her control and stamina are quite good. " -Kakashi

"So... this is the way of the shinobi... It's too harsh..." -Tazuna watching Sakura trying to follow shinobi saying #25.

"Sakura... you must have noticed first right? Your analytical ability and genjutsu know-how... is the most improved on our team." -Sasuke

"The ability to gather chakra from every part of the body and then using it with great timing.* In just that, she's above Sasuke.* Well, in Sakura's case, from the beginning...* she was always great at the control of chakra*." -Kakashi

"That's not even it...* Sakura is the same as Naruto*... her inability to accept defeat is beyond the average person.." -Kakashi

"Pft... Sakura's *hiding her feelings* again..." -Ino

"Sakura! It was worth teaching you genjutsu during the genin survival training... as I thought, *you have a talent for genjutsu*..." -Kakashi

"! ... *She held her ground against Gaara*... even in his current state..." -Temari

"Haruno Sakura... I've heard from Kakashi that* you're intelligent and that you have a strong spirit*." -Tsunade

"*That beauty and strength.*.. it would seem as though you've raised another Tsunade, no?" -Jiraiya

"Wha... *What insane power!* You didn't just teach Sakura medical ninjutsu did you...?" -Kakashi

"She builds up the maximum amount of chakra in her fist, then releases it in an instant... without precise chakra control, she couldn't do that. It's a real feat. Medical ninjutsu plus amazing strength... no, that's not all. Because Sakura was originally a genjutsu type... she may become an even better ninja than the fifth..." -Kakashi

"*S-Sakura-chan... you're great*!" -Naruto after she heals Kankurou

"This is some girl... in this small amount of time, she's already beginning to see through Sasori's attack pattern, *so that even without my assistance she can do it*... A girl like this... Tsunade... you have a good apprentice indeed." -Chiyo

"*Her strength, evasion, and healing wounds*... that has definitely used up a lot of chakra... *she should already be at her limit... but.*.." -Chiyo

"When mixing an antidote, not even a hairline mistake is allowed... even I who made the poison would need a detailed recipe of the mixture proportions..." - Sasori

"Hmph... I'll acknowledge that you're a brat to be reckoned with...* that you took out Sandaime Kazekage*... at this point against you another "Human Puppet" would be useless..." -Sasori

"Oho... worrying about others even with an injury like this? *What a gir*l. *While the sword is still in her, she's stopping the bleeding and healing herself... what a skillful one*." -Sasori

"Sakura... next time instead of risking your life for a dying old woman, I want you to protect those most important to you.. you are... a lot like me... After all, a woman with a gallant spirit matching any man's is a rarity indeed... Surely you'll become a kunoichi even greater than your master..." -Chiyo

"That you can use a fake smile like that... I'll remember it." -Sai

"*Sakura isn't stupid*. And she's not so much of a child as to not understand other people's circumstances." -Sai

"She smiled as she said she'd work with everyone else. But this time I was able to tell it was a fake smile. . . " -Sai

"You're the enemy... I don't want to sympathize with you... so .. so don't... Don't cry like that in front of me...! ... Damn it..." -Karin

"This girl caught me........ *She's pretty sharp*..." - White Zetsu


----------



## ichihimelove (May 20, 2013)

G said:


> I like her body



me too 

I like her boobs as Naruto likes them too 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQcRceqNrAk[/YOUTUBE]



KevKev said:


> Oh, ichihimelove is here. Officially posting in a Sakura thread.



Long time no see


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2013)

_If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.

Discuss Sakura's character, explain your reasoning for your vote, or get out. - Dragonus​_


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

I try to like Sakura, I really do. I loved her in the Rescue Gaara arc. But she's just been so disappointing ever since. It's really hard to defend her since pretty much 99% of what people say on here badly about her is true. Even the road to ninja movie that focused on her a lot and was written by Kishimoto just made me get annoyed with her more. I wish she'd be more like Ino and put her emotions aside to not only get things done, but get things done as a leader. Ino is essentially how Sakura should have been.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

The only reason Ino is not like Sakura is her screen time. If she was given as much exposure as Sakura she'd be like her. Look at Karin.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> The only reason Ino is not like Sakura is her screen time. If she was given as much exposure as Sakura she'd be like her. Look at Karin.



I feel like Ino accomplished much more. In the immortals arc she was useless but she's been super useful in this war. She put aside for emotions for Asuma to take him down. (unlike Sakura) She possessed Obito to redirect an attack. She helped the entire alliance perform a jutsu in seconds. She hardly gets screen time but when she does, she's doing something significant IMO.


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2013)

Kishimoto just doesn't know how to write believable teenage girls without making them crazed fangirls.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I feel like Ino accomplished much more. In the immortals arc she was useless but she's been super useful in this war. She put aside for emotions for Asuma to take him down. (unlike Sakura and Sasuke) She possessed Obito to redirect an attack. She helped the entire alliance perform a jutsu in seconds. She hardly gets screen time but when she does, she's doing something significant IMO.



Only because she has an overpowered clan jutsu, something Sakura doesnt have.

Plus all you are talking about is power, I remember you mentioned emotions and leadership in your previous post. How is Ino superior in these departments?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Only because she has an overpowered clan jutsu, something Sakura doesnt have.
> 
> Plus all you are talking about is power, I remember talking about emotions and leadership in your previous post. How is Ino superior in these departments?



Well Ino didn't want to hurt Asuma, it broke her heart. But she knew it was for the greater good and fought to take him down. Sakura couldn't do that when fighting Sasuke. Ino is more emotionally stable in that sense.

Ino-Shika-Cho is essentially in charge of leading the alliance. Shikamaru says the word and Ino makes sure to get it done. She connects herself to the entire alliance and performs a jutsu in 5 seconds to protect not just herself but the entire alliance. It's hard to complement her alone when the entire team is just so good. (the plan failed, but let's face it, it was just there to have Minato come save the day) Sakura is just...there....

If that makes 

Edit:

Really? Ino's clan ability is OP? I always thought it sucked and that she deserved a buff....Hmmm....


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Well Ino didn't want to hurt Asuma, it broke her heart. But she knew it was for the greater good and fought to take him down. Sakura couldn't do that when fighting Sasuke. Ino is more emotionally stable in that sense.
> 
> Ino-Shika-Cho is essentially in charge of leading the alliance. Shikamaru says the word and Ino makes sure to get it done. She connects herself to the entire alliance and performs a jutsu in 5 seconds to protect not just herself but the entire alliance. It's hard to complement her alone when the entire team is just so good. (the plan failed, but let's face it, it was just there to have Minato come save the day) Sakura is just...there....
> 
> ...



Situations are different. Supposedly Sakura has different feelings for the person in question than respect. Also its easy when the person you are supposed to kill is already done with and wants you to actually finish him off. Sakura's case is yet to be truly resolved so I'll withhold judgement. What she did to her friends was inexcusable though.

Ask yourself this: If Sakura had the same abilities Ino has wouldnt she do the same? She would. Ino is only in charge because of her telepathy, so far she hasnt transferred something she thought up.

Sakura may be just there but at least in the last chapter she showed she can still talk.

I guess when you are this young you wont have a perfect control over your full powers, thats why her jutsu was kinda weak back then XD


----------



## Veo (May 20, 2013)

I can't give her more than 5 after lieing to Naruto about her love for him, the sleep smoke bombe and trying to kill Sasuke by herself.

Horrible


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Situations are different. Supposedly Sakura has different feelings for the person in question than respect. Also its easy when the person you are supposed to kill is already done with and wants you to actually finish him off. Sakura's case is yet to be truly resolved so I'll withhold judgement. What she did to her friends was inexcusable though.
> 
> Ask yourself this: If Sakura had the same abilities Ino has wouldnt she do the same? She would. Ino is only in charge because of her telepathy, so far she hasnt transferred something she thought up.
> 
> ...



I see your point with the mind transfer thing and the Asuma death being less painful. 

It's just...what we _have_ seen from both of them...Ino is always more helpful and less emotionally unstable. I get what you say. Kishimoto did ruin Karin's character after she forgave Sasuke for attempting to kill her. (I used to have mad respect for her beforehand) So it's possible he could do the same for Ino too. But we haven't seen that yet. So far all i've seen is someone who  is very strategic, quick to get things done, can put her emotions aside, and actually is very useful against the main antagonists. I have yet to see anything as significant from Sakura and that's why I dislike her. It may be because of the situations as you've said, but it still doesn't change the fact that Sakura is a bad character compared to Ino IMO.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I see your point with the mind transfer thing and the Asuma death being less painful.
> 
> It's just...what we _have_ seen from both of them...Ino is always more helpful and less emotionally unstable. I get what you say. Kishimoto did ruin Karin's character after she forgave Sasuke for attempting to kill her. (I used to have mad respect for her beforehand) So it's possible he could do the same for Ino too. But we haven't seen that yet. So far all i've seen is someone who  is very strategic, quick to get things done, can put her emotions aside, and actually is very useful against the main antagonists. I have yet to see anything as significant from Sakura and that's why I dislike her. It may be because of the situations as you've said, but it still doesn't change the fact that Sakura is a bad character compared to Ino IMO.



Ino has people to rely on. Her team is a well oiled machine and her abilities technically dont have a limit. Kind of like Shikamaru's brain.

Sakura on the other hand is separated from both Naruto and Sasuke, has her mentor dying far away from where she stands and can not use her unique abilities(medical knowledge used to prepare stuff like antidotes) in this battle.

She is cornered with no way to shine. Thats a fact. However look what happened when she finally got close to Naruto? She is important again.....somewhat.

Wait to see what will happen when she reunites with another member of her cell.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Ino has people to rely on. Her team is a well oiled machine and her abilities technically dont have a limit. Kind of like Shikamaru's brain.
> 
> Sakura on the other hand is separated from both Naruto and Sasuke, has her mentor dying far away from where she stands and can not use her unique abilities(medical knowledge used to prepare stuff like antidotes) in this battle.
> 
> ...



I didn't really consider her important when she was with Naruto. She's just going to attempt to recover his chakra but then Minato gives him chakra so the attempt was pointless. I don't remember her shining when she's around Naruto....Just being rescued or thinking about something that doesn't matter IMO.  I may be wrong since I don't remember much of her. 

Edit: My opinion is always subject to change about every character so don't worry. I might end up liking her if she does something I deem respectable.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I didn't really consider her important when she was with Naruto. She's just going to attempt to recover his chakra but then Minato gives him chakra so the attempt was pointless. I don't remember her shining when she's around Naruto....Just being rescued or thinking about something that doesn't matter IMO.  I may be wrong since I don't remember much of her.
> 
> Edit: My opinion is always subject to change about every character so don't worry. I might end up liking her if she does something I deem respectable.



She talked. And made an impression. If Hinata can shine doing this, so can Sakura. 

Well her character for the most part does something while around Naruto. She had her freedom in the beginning of part 2 but strangely it was all stopped and dropped. Probably lack of ideas. Not my problem.

Do I really worry if someone changes their opinion of a fictional characters a notch? I need to think this through.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> She talked. And made an impression. If Hinata can shine doing this, so can Sakura.
> 
> Well her character for the most part does something while around Naruto. She had her freedom in the beginning of part 2 but strangely it was all stopped and dropped. Probably lack of ideas. Not my problem.
> 
> *Do I really worry if someone changes their opinion of a fictional characters a notch? I need to think this through.*



I didn't mean it like that. I have trouble picking the right words sometimes as a non-native english speaker. Sorry. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2013)

Where was your mistake?

EDIT: I see, not a problem, Sakura sucks.


----------



## 8 (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> The only reason Ino is not like Sakura is her screen time. If she was given as much exposure as Sakura she'd be like her. Look at Karin.


i agree. and i believe that counts even for tenten. people like to point out that she doesnt worship any guys and doesnt get into silly love triangles. but with the very limited pannel time she got, she still mentioned how cute sasuke was, and how kakashi is good looking. pretty sure if kishi gave her more attention such characteristics would get exposed. not to mention her weak combat skills (offpanel by temari) and her unlimited faith in neiji. pretty sure she would be just like sakura.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Where was your mistake?
> 
> EDIT: I see, not a problem, Sakura sucks.



Indeed 



8 said:


> i agree. and i believe that counts even for tenten. people like to point out that she doesnt worship any guys and doesnt get into silly love triangles. but with the very limited pannel time she got, she still mentioned how cute sasuke was, and how kakashi is good looking. pretty sure if kishi gave her more attention such characteristics would get exposed. not to mention her weak combat skills (offpanel by temari) and her unlimited faith in neiji. pretty sure she would be just like sakura.



Kishimoto isn't good at writing females. You're probably right. But as long as we don't see it, it didn't happen. Which makes them okay


----------



## mrsaphen (May 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Where was your mistake?
> 
> EDIT: I see, not a problem, Sakura sucks *bad*.



fixed it for you.

I like her. Would give her a 7/10 but because of her hate I'll give her 10/10.


----------



## Dayana (May 20, 2013)

I love you Sakura-chan 


10/10.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2013)

*slowly approaches poll* Hmmm 7 seems about right.  *walks away*


----------



## Toonz (May 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Arisu (May 20, 2013)

I was about to give 9 but I give 10, because amount of those 1's


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

7/10 I like her and yes her character could've been handled better, but she's supposed to be an "unlikable person"


----------



## Okodi (May 20, 2013)

Sakura should just turn into​


----------



## Daxter (May 20, 2013)

It's sad that people who don't mind her give less honest answers than people that dislike her. Literally giving her 10s to counterbalance the hate, whereas you see no one claiming to give her a 1 to counterbalance the 10s. 

Now I'm starting to see why people dislike the nature of these polls.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2013)

LOOOL no, my 10 is honest as fuck. I hate her and everything but she makes me laugh. Only few characters do that......... and who are ypu to say that other s dont vote her honest 10s?


----------



## gabzilla (May 21, 2013)

6/10. Lots of potential, unfortunately Kishimoto doesn't give a darn about her.

He doesn't give a darn about most of the secondary characters either, but Sakura is the leading female character, so her being neglected is worse.


----------



## Yaaay (May 21, 2013)

Miiami said:


> [
> 
> Quotes from manga about Sakura:
> 
> ...



Another thing that annoys me greatly in how Kishimoto portrays this character. She's all talk. "Oh, Sakura, you're so smart! Oh, Sakura you will get stronger! Oh Sakura you will surpass Tsunade!"

We get talked about it a lot, but when will we finally get to see it? It's very unconvincing when the only improvement she has made is by poisoning a fucking kunai.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Yaaay said:


> Another thing that annoys me greatly in how Kishimoto portrays this character. She's all talk. "Oh, Sakura, you're so smart! Oh, Sakura you will get stronger! Oh Sakura you will surpass Tsunade!"
> 
> We get talked about it a lot, but when will we finally get to see it? It's very unconvincing when the only improvement she has made is by poisoning a fucking kunai.



I agree with this.

By the way good deeds ≠ heroic deeds.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Yaaay said:


> Another thing that annoys me greatly in how Kishimoto portrays this character. She's all talk. "Oh, Sakura, you're so smart! Oh, Sakura you will get stronger! Oh Sakura you will surpass Tsunade!"
> 
> We get talked about it a lot, but when will we finally get to see it? It's very unconvincing when the only improvement she has made is by poisoning a fucking kunai.



What is this? 

You're seriously underestimating Sakura's skill in her medical repertoire especially in regards to her knowledge in poisons and antidotes. If that doesn't count as smart then I don't know what does. 

I can't wait for your reaction when Sakura gets more development down the line. 



Kusanagi said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> *By the way good deeds ≠ heroine deeds.*





You must be smokin' something to actually come up with something like that.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> What is this?
> 
> You're seriously underestimating Sakura's skill in medical ninjutsu especially in regards to her knowledge in poisons and antidotes. If that doesn't count as smart then I don't know what does.
> 
> ...



You must be smokin' something if you really believe that having some good deeds will make you a heroine.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> You must be smokin' something if you really believe that having some good deeds will make you a heroine.





Wow, logic has flown right out the window with you.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Wow, logic has flown right out the window with you.



You are not in the position to say this,really 

Heroic deeds are good deeds,but not every good act can be called a heroic one.

Helping a grandma with carrying their shoppingbags for instance won't make you a hero.


----------



## mrsaphen (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> Helping a grandma for instance won't make you a hero.



Why not? I think this is very heroic.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Why not? I think this is very heroic.



Thats interesting,I must say lol i must be a hero,how fucking cool is that

Because it's something anyone could basically do.



Zephyrus246 said:


> It's always the *small *things that you do that make you a hero. [/B]It *may not seem like a lot to an outside party, but to the person that's being helped may mean the world to them.*


*

?hmm..no






			Later, hero (male) and heroine (female) came to refer to characters who, in the face of danger and adversity or from a position of weakness, display courage and the will for self sacrifice—that is, heroism—for some greater good of all humanity

Click to expand...

According to wiki..




			And according to your logic, saving lives are not considered heroic deeds? That's some messed up logic. 

Click to expand...

I never talked about saving lives.I do think Sakura has some heroic deeds like when she put her life in danger to save her teammates but I don't think that every good act of her is a heroic act.*


----------



## mrsaphen (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> Thats interesting,I must say lol i must be a hero,how fucking cool is that
> 
> Because it's something anyone could basically do.



Yes, could. But I think even small thinks can be heroic in this world.



Selva said:


> Proof that:
> - 'most' the 1s are because of the 10s.
> - 'most' of the 1s are only because of stupid haters.
> 
> Since those were your claims and you need to back them up.



Ok. You won, I don't have any proof.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> ?hmm..no.



How can a simple "no" refute my argument? 

You gotta give me something more here.



> I never talked about saving lives.I do think Sakura has some heroic deeds like when she put her life in danger to save her teammates but I don't think that every good act of her is a heroic act.



Sakura is a medic. She saves lives therefore she is a hero. Simple as that.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> How can a simple "no" refute my argument?
> 
> You gotta give me something more here.


I did.Look again.



> Sakura is a medic. She saves lives therefore she is a hero. Simple as that.



It's not the saving life 

I said :





> I never talked about saving lives.I do think Sakura has some heroic deeds* like when she put her life in danger to save her teammates but I don't think that every good act of her is a heroic act*.



It's putting her life in danger in order to save the lifes.Sure,there have been times Sakura had to heal in bad circumstances but most of the time she is safe when she is healing.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> I did.Look again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the saving life



Something of which you edited in which I didn't get to see.

And you had to go so far as to pull a literal definition from wikipedia too. Seriously, get with the times already. Doctors in the real world are heros and so are medics in the Narutoverse. Besides, you've already admitted to the fact that Sakura puts her life on the line to heal the wounded. That also makes her a hero. I don't see how you can say otherwise. And I don't see how this old strict definition you pulled up can hold any weight in in comparison to how the meaning of the word "hero" means today.



> I said :
> 
> It's putting her life in danger in order to save the lifes.Sure,there have been times Sakura had to heal in bad circumstances but most of the time she is safe when she is healing.



No she's not safe when she's healing people. Everyone is fighting in the war. She's knee deep in crap healing people *out in the field* where she could die any moment. She risked her life to the wounded couple in the medic camp, even when there was a real chance she could die, when the Zetsu were invading the medical camp. How do you not see that?


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Something of which you edited in which I didn't get to see.
> 
> And you had to go so far as to pull a literal definition from wikipedia too. Seriously, get with the times already. Doctors in the real world are heros and so are medics in the Narutoverse. Besides, you've already admitted to the fact that Sakura puts her life on the line to heal the wounded. That also makes her a hero. I don't see how you can say otherwise. And I don't see how this old strict definition you pulled up can hold any weight in in comparison to how the meaning of the word "hero" means today.


In shonen mangas(not every shonen manga) the old strict definition of hero is still present.



> No she's not safe when she's healing people. Everyone is fighting in the war. She's knee deep in crap healing people *out in the field* where she could die any moment. She risked her life to the couple in the war, even when there was a real chance could die, when the Zetsu were invading the medical camp. How do you not see that?



Everyone in the war is risking their life in the moment.


To you Sakura might be a hero,but to me she is not.When I talk about hero,I talk about the hero like wikipedia has described it.You might have a different defintion of hero..which is fine.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> In shonen mangas(not every shonen manga) the old strict definition of hero is still present.



Not in Kishi's. 



> Everyone in the war is risking their life in the moment.



How does this refute my argument? You gotta do better than that.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Not in Kishi's.


Especially in Kishis manga.



> How does this refute my argument? You gotta do better than that.


Well,according to your logic everyone in the battlefield must be a hero.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> Well,according to your logic everyone in the battlefield must be a hero



Why yes, they are. They're facing the freaking Juubi man. They didn't run away and are facing it like the ninja soldiers they are. They're fighting to protect their loved ones, to protect their homes, and for the greater good.



Kusanagi said:


> Especially in Kishis manga.



God, the editing is getting annoying.

Kishi has stated so many times now in his themes that no matter how small your actions are they matter. That whatever they contribute to protecting their loved ones and doing their part in the war, they are heros. If you don't see that ongoing theme, you're hopeless.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Why yes, they are. They're facing the freaking Juubi man. They didn't run away and are facing it like the ninja soldiers they are. They're fighting to protect their loved ones, to protect their homes, and for the greater good.



Even if they would be no fighting,they would be still in danger.The same goes for Sakura.Doing nothing wouldn't make her more safe.




> Kishi has stated so many times now in his themes that no matter how small your actions are they matter. That whatever they contribute to protecting their loved ones and doing their part in the war, they are heros. If you don't see that ongoing theme, you're hopeless.



Seriously 

when the fuck did I say small actions don't matter ?

He never said those people are heros.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> Even if they would be no fighting,they would be still in danger.The same goes for Sakura.Doing nothing wouldn't make her more safe.



How in the world does this refute my argument? Everyone is putting their all in the fight.



Kusanagi said:


> Seriously
> 
> when the fuck did I say small actions don't matter ?



The moment you refuted my argument when I said this:



> It's always the small things that you do that make you a hero. It may not seem like a lot to an outside party, but to the person that's being helped may mean the world to them.



And then you proceeded to bring up that wikipedia definition.



Kusanagi said:


> He never said those people are heros.



He doesn't have to say it literally in the dialogue. Just read the latest chapter for emphasis. There's even a cover page to back it up too. 



*Edit:* If you decide to continue this, I probably won't be able to answer back until a while later. But I probably will if I do have time.


----------



## Zlad (May 21, 2013)

In the start of part 2, she returned as badass and strong. She even surpassed Naruto at that point, but I guess Kishi just forgot her.

1 - she have been doing something good but her character is annoying.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

So you acknowledge that she's done good but her annoyingness brings down her score to a 1. Okay.


----------



## Bontakun (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I try to like Sakura, I really do. I loved her in the Rescue Gaara arc. But she's just been so disappointing ever since. It's really hard to defend her since pretty much 99% of what people say on here badly about her is true. Even the road to ninja movie that focused on her a lot and was written by Kishimoto just made me get annoyed with her more. I wish she'd be more like Ino and put her emotions aside to not only get things done, but get things done as a leader. Ino is essentially how Sakura should have been.





Rainbow Cake said:


> I feel like Ino accomplished much more. In the immortals arc she was useless but she's been super useful in this war. She put aside for emotions for Asuma to take him down. (unlike Sakura) She possessed Obito to redirect an attack. She helped the entire alliance perform a jutsu in seconds. She hardly gets screen time but when she does, she's doing something significant IMO.



It's about what you focus on, her failures or her accomplishments? In all of part 2, she's:

-killed an Akatasuki
-saved Kankuro's life
-healed the whole village-full of Pain victims
-failed to kill Sasuke
-uncovered Zetsu's disguise
-put the alliance back on track

In RtN, she's:
-said something really insensitive to Naruto
-played daughter of a hero a bit
-grew to understand Naruto's feelings
-successfully fought Menma

The only thing that is a failure is killing Sasuke. And it turns out he was worth sparing after all.

What about Ino? Well Ino has been useful, but a rather bland character. She has no combat ability, so she uses mind transfer every time we see her. The only ability she had since genin. And her continued love of Sasuke ruined her character, considering the only thing she really knows about him now is that he's a criminal. With no combat ability and puzzling love for Sasuke, giving her more panel time can only make things worse. Basically Sakura's about as good as you can get for a character without super powers. 



Rainbow Cake said:


> I didn't really consider her important when she was with Naruto. She's just going to attempt to recover his chakra but then Minato gives him chakra so the attempt was pointless. I don't remember her shining when she's around Naruto....Just being rescued or thinking about something that doesn't matter IMO.  I may be wrong since I don't remember much of her.
> 
> Edit: My opinion is always subject to change about every character so don't worry. I might end up liking her if she does something I deem respectable.



It was very significant. The alliance would have rolled over and given up, figuring there's no way they could defeat the Juubi. And they're right, they can't defeat the Juubi. But they can stall for a few minutes while Sakura heals Naruto. If they didn't get that hope from her, they'd be dead before Minato arrived (he's not very good with his timing, usually he shows up when his students are already dead ).

So from a useless DID, to one of the most valuable Konoha ninjas. She's good at three things, fighting, healing, and thinking. The other K12 ninjas basically have one ability each (minus Shikamaru). That's some good progress, IMO.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> It's about what you focus on, her failures or her accomplishments? In all of part 2, she's:
> 
> -killed an Akatasuki
> -saved Kankuro's life
> ...



-Thanks to Old Lady Chiyo
-insignificant character
-insignificant fodder
-failing to Kill Sasuke is not an accomplishment, it's a failure
-she took down 1 zetsu....Congrats...She did what every fodder has done
-you're going to have to elaborate on this one

Ino has no physical advantages yet gets more done than Sakura. That's what makes her impressive. Sakura has all this physical strength but hardly uses it. 

Alliance would not have rolled over and given up if Sakura were not there. That's a stretch. A Big one.


----------



## Bontakun (May 21, 2013)

I predict the whole two previous pages will become deleted comments once Nesha returns 



Rainbow Cake said:


> -Thanks to Old Lady Chiyo
> -insignificant character
> -insignificant fodder
> -failing to Kill Sasuke is not an accomplishment, it's a failure
> ...



-Gaara's brother is not insignificant. Besides, it showcases her ability to make antidotes, no matter who it is.
-Each one may be fodder but it's the whole village.
-Yes it's a failure. Still, she failed because she cared too much for her team-mate. Nothing too awful. Gotta fail once in a while, or you become as boring as... Minato, etc.
-Fodders have trouble with zetsus. She killed one zetsu in one hit. Much better than when she jumped in front of Sasuke and Naruto in FoD with nothing but a Kunai and had to be rescued by Lee.

Ino didn't get much done. Mind transfer is supposed to be one hit victory, but she can hold Obito for 10 seconds. What's up with that? Also, she did nothing against the Zombie Duo.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her healing was so bad, she made Asuma die 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid! Don't kill me, Ino fans!







Fodder expressing despair before Sakura's speech started
missed
She got Shikamaru to focus on a delay tactic 
missed


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I predict the whole two previous pages will become deleted comments once Nesha returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-her ability to make antidotes is nothing mind blowing. That just means she's a good nurse, not a good fighter. Nothing impressive. Stereotypical female healer. 
-Once again, just healing
-Ino is not boring. She's amazing.  Sakura had plenty of failures in part 1. Part 2 was her chance to show change and she reverted back to her emotionally unstable self
-killing a zetsu is a standard, not a feat. 


If you look at my old posts, I stated how ino was useless in the immortals arc but this war arc just shows how much she grew as a person and has been so much more involved/helpful in the war.

Edit: Keep it civil in case nesha returns


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> How in the world does this refute my argument? Everyone is putting their all in the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi says forgiving killers and letting them walk free is good, so that must be true too.

No, this isn't how it works. Kishi can call Sakura a heroine, technically she would be one but a good one? That's really not his call to make...

Sakura's "accomplishments" amount to off-screen matters and embellishing standard tasks. Her high point was the Sasori fight, but she has stagnated and even regressed since then. I think it is pretty clear why people look to other kunoichi for a suitable heroine, Kishi failed to develop Sakura in accordance to standard expectations for one.


----------



## Bontakun (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> -her ability to make antidotes is nothing mind blowing. That just means she's a good nurse, not a good fighter. Nothing impressive. Stereotypical female healer.
> -Once again, just healing
> -Ino is not boring. She's amazing.  Sakura had plenty of failures in part 1. Part 2 was her chance to show change and she reverted back to her emotionally unstable self
> -killing a zetsu is a standard, not a feat.
> ...



So basically you're saying you like combat and you don't care about healing. But then you like Ino's accomplishments and none of them are combat 

Ino was useless in the immortals arc and she hasn't changed her abilities for the war arc, they're the same abilities. She just has more chance to use them. If she's put back in the same immortals arc situation, she's going to be in trouble again. Also, she'll lose to a zetsu in combat.

On the flip side, Sakura has focused on healing in the war arc, but she also hasn't changed. She's still the same person who *killed an akatsuki*.

Killing zetsu one on one with one hit is not standard. I can show you panels of fodder getting pwned by zetsu but I'm too lazy to search for them. The point is, she improved her combat skill more than anyone of the K12.



Rainbow Cake said:


> Then why comment in the first place? To try to sound like a mature person? Because commenting nullifies that effect. No disrespect intended. Genuinely curious. If you  felt that way, you simply ignore the person but what you said is borderline snarky. Sorry if I worded this wrong. English is my second language.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is about Sakura not the people so I should stop getting distracted by others behaviors.
> 
> Sakura sucks IMO but if you like her, it's all good.



I don't think she meant to be rude. If you're in a debate with someone and you drop out, it's good to let them know, that's all.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> So basically you're saying you like combat and you don't care about healing. But then you like Ino's accomplishments and none of them are combat
> 
> Ino was useless in the immortals arc and she hasn't changed her abilities for the war arc, they're the same abilities. She just has more chance to use them. If she's put back in the same immortals arc situation, she's going to be in trouble again. Also, she'll lose to a zetsu in combat.
> 
> ...



Ino's mind possession lets her maneuver others bodies and control them in combat. So yes, she is involved in combat. 

And no, I will never be convinced killing a zetsu as impressive 

Sorry, I can't ever see it that way since just about w34234234223 fodder ninja have done the same 

Ino has killed zetsus and possessed them too 

Once again, Sakura would not beaten Sasori had it not been for old lady Chiyo....

EDIT:

I dunno. It sounded rude to me. If it wasn't intended that way than sorry. I misinterpreted it then.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

I remember Ino controlling someone and making them dodge(not sure if Chouji or Shikamaru) so she is not only fast with her jutsu but a capable dodger too.


----------



## mrsaphen (May 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> I remember Ino controlling someone and making them dodge(not sure if Chouji or Shikamaru) so she is not only fast with her jutsu but a capable dodger too.



Sakura's evasive skills are good. Featwise in dodging Sakura>Ino.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

So if the poll were to close like this, what would be Sakura's average? A 6? 

@mrsaphen

Manga examples?


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Maybe I'm being a little too lenient. It should be a 6 or 7 at most considering their argument. Ah, whatever. Too late now... 

*Edit: *I changed my mind again!


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Sakura's evasive skills are good. Featwise in dodging Sakura>Ino.



So what? She is not a dedicated close range fighter so she doesnt need to be an expert. Moreso my response was to


> But then you like Ino's accomplishments and none of them are combat


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> So if the poll were to close like this, what would be Sakura's average? A 6?
> 
> @mrsaphen
> 
> Manga examples?



Yeah, around a 6-ish.


----------



## Bontakun (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Ino's mind possession lets her maneuver others bodies and control them in combat. So yes, she is involved in combat.
> 
> And no, I will never be convinced killing a zetsu as impressive
> 
> ...



Well, differences in opinion about what's impressive I guess. I'm done arguing about that zetsu stuff so let's leave it at that.

As for Chiyo, she's 90+ years old, way past her prime. And no one solos an Akatsuki. Even Naruto and Kakashi had to team up. The only person who can solo an Akatsuki is Hebi Sasuke. Dat Hebi Sasuke 



Rios said:


> I remember Ino controlling someone and making them dodge(not sure if Chouji or Shikamaru) so she is not only fast with her jutsu but a capable dodger too.



That was Chouji and it's because he was blanking out from hesitation since he was fighting Edo Asuma. So it wasn't about reaction speed, it was because Chouji was mentally frozen.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Yeah, around a 6-ish.



Well, she won't be in the top 10, that's for sure 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither will Hidan 




@Bonta

Shikamaru beat Hidan Singlehandedly 


Of course, he isn't done for good so I guess it doesn't count


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Well, she won't be in the top 10, that's for sure
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Doesn't really matter. It's just a poll. The thread is enough to make it memorable.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> That was Chouji and it's because he was blanking out from hesitation since he was fighting Edo Asuma. So it wasn't about reaction speed, it was because Chouji was mentally frozen.



You have to take into account the time delay between noticing Chouji's hesitation, casting the jutsu on him and then dodging. All things considered it is a pretty nice feat for her.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Doesn't really matter. It's just a poll. The thread is enough to make it memorable.



.....You're right 

This thread is very amusing. I made so many friends.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Yeah, around a 6-ish.



Hinata and Konan will likely remain as highest rated females then.



Rainbow Cake said:


> Well, she won't be in the top 10, that's for sure



But she's guaranteed to at least do better than last time around when she failed to make the top *100*.


----------



## BeBreezy (May 21, 2013)

queenofepic said:


> Holy crap. I knew Sakura had a lot of hate but geez.



I know right? ?\_(ツ)_/?

I gave her a 7/10. She is still my favorite female character. We've had glimpses of Sakura at her best: a strong kunoichi, who stands up for her beliefs and fights for them, even if she's not overwhelmingly skilled.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 21, 2013)

*Cherry blossom chant*

The power of love wins against
pride and paranoia.
Regardless of your vote,
Let us all rise!
Chakra fists in the air
Chanting in chorus,
Shannaro! (repeat 3x)


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 21, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @Geisha
> 
> Really?
> 
> That's low, even for her



Her average last time was a little over 4.  

I still haven't voted yet. I like her well enough, somewhere between a 5 and an 8 I suppose  I prefer both Hinata and Karin over her though.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

GaijanGeisha said:


> Her average last time was a little over 4.
> 
> I still haven't voted yet. I like her well enough, somewhere between a 5 and an 8 I suppose  I prefer both Hinata and Karin over her though.



I would have given karin a 10 if she hadn't forgiven Sasuke like that 

But she's just as bad as Sakura now IMO


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

She is hotter than Sakura.


----------



## Eren jaeger (May 21, 2013)

runsakurarun said:


> The power of love wins against
> pride and paranoia.
> Regardless of your vote,
> Let us all rise!
> ...



Wtf is this?


----------



## Fifth Hokage (May 21, 2013)

7/10
She isn't that bad.


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> How in the world does this refute my argument? Everyone is putting their all in the fight.


A hero is someone who puts his life in danger to protect the life of others,when he could be somewhere else and enjoy his life.A heroic act is a selfless act.(*not always*)The alliance does not put their life in danger,because their life would be in danger nonetheless.Even if they tried to hide somewhere between the trees nothing would change because the fucking Juubi can create fucking balls and shoot them everywhere(no shit).In other words they have nothing to lose with fighting the juubi while the hero I am talking about would lose everything.




> The moment you refuted my argument when I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you proceeded to bring up that wikipedia definition.



I said small deeds are not heroic ones,but i never said they don't mean anything.



> He doesn't have to say it literally in the dialogue. Just read the latest chapter for emphasis. There's even a cover page to back it up too.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* If you decide to continue this, I probably won't be able to answer back until a while later. But I probably will if I do have time.



I know Sakura is supposed to be a heroine,but in my mind she isn't *that *suitable for the role.Did you actually read my orginal post ?If yes,than you probably saw that I wrote'Sakura doesn't deserve the heroine title'because this pretty much implies that I know Sakura is actually supposed to be the heroine.
When you said they are heros,I thought you meant other Shinobis not Sakura and co.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 21, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> A hero is someone who puts his life in danger to protect the life of others,when he could be somewhere else and enjoy his life.A heroic act is a selfless act.(*not always*)The alliance does not put their life in danger,because their life would be in danger nonetheless.Even if they tried to hide somewhere between the trees nothing would change because the fucking Juubi can create fucking balls and shoot them everywhere(no shit).In other words they have nothing to lose with fighting the juubi while the hero I am talking about would lose everything.



Nope. I disagree. They're fighting because they have something important to protect. They may not want to fight but they still put their lives on the line to do so. Why else are they on the field there in the first place? Why did they even begin the war in the first place? That have a reason to fight, to stop the Moon Eye Plan and the Juubi from destroying everything they love and care about. I've already said my piece on this before and if you still don't agree with me then fine. We're going to have to part ways on this. 



> I said small deeds are not heroic ones,but i never said they don't mean anything.



But small deeds can be heroic. Deeds whether they are big or small, so long as they contribute to the greater goodness, can be heroic. The latest chapter pretty much emphasizes that. But I guess you won't agree on that will you?



> I know Sakura is supposed to be a heroine,but in my mind she isn't *that *suitable for the role.Did you actually read my orginal post ?If yes,than you probably saw that I wrote'Sakura doesn't deserve the heroine title'because this pretty much implies that I know Sakura is actually supposed to be the heroine.



You think she isn't suitable to be a heroine while I do. My previous statements beforehand all explain why I think she's fit to be the heroine so fine, I guess we're at a impasse here.  



> When you said they are heros,I thought you meant other Shinobis not Sakura and co.



I meant everyone including Sakura. The cover page pretty much says it all. The latest chapter says it all.

*Edit:* I gotta go now. Sorry. Maybe later?


----------



## Kusa (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> Nope. I disagree. They're fighting because they want to fight. Why else are they on the field there in the first place? Why did they even begin the war in the first place? That have a reason to fight, to stop the Moon Eye Plan and the Juubi from destroying everything they love and care about. I've already said my piece on this before and if you still don't agree with me then fine. We're going to have to part ways on this.


Sure they don't need to fight,but why wouldn't they, if they don't have anything to lose anyway?Atleast they can be somehow useful in that way.They started the war because The Moon Eye Plan seems to be even a worse option for them than death itself.

I think it's the best if we just stop this discussion...


----------



## arriku (May 21, 2013)

Summer themed art Kishimoto did ages ago.

Sakura's got a rockin' bod. dat tiny waist. dem wide hips.


----------



## Thimbleberry (May 21, 2013)

If Sakura wins both "most abysmal" and "most perfect" votes, do we get to have a parade and a funeral at the same time? Or will the world just collapse upon itself? Either way it's going to be fun to watch.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> her shirt is too formal



Uhm... there is nothing formal about showing the belly. Then again, who knows who today's standards.



Bontakun said:


> As for Chiyo, she's 90+ years old, way past her prime. And no one solos an Akatsuki. Even Naruto and Kakashi had to team up. The only person who can solo an Akatsuki is Hebi Sasuke. Dat Hebi Sasuke



Deidara had to solo himself in the end. Just saiyan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2013)

_If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.

Discuss Sakura's character, explain your reasoning for your vote, or get out._

Konoha Court is going to be quite cozy for the next few days.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 21, 2013)

Mods so abuse their powers, I swear 

Sakura could be a lot better if Kishi actually gave a shit about her. Hinata stole her role honestly, and Ino isn't even her rival anymore. I understand she has to take a back seat being the "medic" of the group and all but seriously... Kishi allows for exceptions in all other characters pertaining to different things. Just think he's bad at writing female characters.

Better Nesha ?


----------



## Bontakun (May 21, 2013)

arriku said:


> Summer themed art Kishimoto did ages ago.
> 
> Sakura's got a rockin' bod. dat tiny waist. dem wide hips.



Never saw that one before, nice find! Official art is always the best 

Sakura has a 10/10 body 
Naruto's looking good too.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Never saw that one before, nice find! Official art is always the best
> 
> Sakura has a 10/10 body
> Naruto's looking good too.



Sakura's really flat. I give her body an 8/10 since the shape isn't that bad. 

Her _mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual_ are lackluster though


----------



## ichihimelove (May 21, 2013)

arriku said:


> Summer themed art Kishimoto did ages ago.
> 
> Sakura's got a rockin' bod. dat tiny waist. dem wide hips.



Her body was one of the reasons why I gave her 10/10 



Rainbow Cake said:


> *Sakura's really flat*. I give her body an 8/10 since the shape isn't that bad.
> 
> Her _mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual_ are lackluster though



This is what *Naruto and I* like it from her body 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQcRceqNrAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yaaay (May 21, 2013)

Zephyrus246 said:


> What is this?
> 
> You're seriously underestimating Sakura's skill in her medical repertoire especially in regards to her knowledge in poisons and antidotes. If that doesn't count as smart then I don't know what does.



I know you're banned and stuff, but still going to respond. 

Anyway I should have made myself clearer. She hasn't made any improvement since her fight with Sasori. Actually, she has only made one big improvement in the entire Naruto story, which is at the beginning from Shippuuden. She hasn't improved anything nor surpassed anyone ever since, and she barely been involved in any other fight. That's kinda crappy, especially for a main character. 



Zephyrus246 said:


> I can't wait for your reaction when Sakura gets more development down the line.



I will be the first one to throw a party.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

hardhitter said:


> Technically Naruto didn't say he liked flat chests, but that he'd rather them to massive ones



and technically, it's all filler, so none of it matter aynway.



Yaaay said:


> I know you're banned and stuff, but still going to respond.



I'll answer it then.



> Anyway I should have made myself clearer. She hasn't made any improvement since her fight with Sasori. Actually, she has only made one big improvement in the entire Naruto story, which is at the beginning from Shippuuden. She hasn't improved anything nor surpassed anyone ever since, and she barely been involved in any other fight.



You don't know whether Sakura has improved or not, as we're all well aware, Sakura hasn't had a time to showcase her skills since Sasori. Since everyone improves with time in this manga, even if training is not shown, we can only assume she did as well.

What we know though, is that Shizune is the commander of the medical corps and sakura is whom she relies on. That tells you that even if she hasn't improved (doubtful), she's already quite proficient in what she set herself to do.

There is nothing to bash about Sakura's skills.



> That's kinda crappy, especially for a main character.



I agree the handling of several characters is crappy, whether they are main characters or not. Sakura's neglect through the middle of part 2 is one of those examples. Still, I don't see how that's the character's fault, though. I understnd why people would knock some points off. Key word here is 'some'.

BTW Sakura is as much of a main character as Kakashi. That's what she's listed at in the volume information pages. Kakashi had two fights in the beginning of part 2, and after that where he was largely irrelevant as well. Seems like she's breaking even.



> I will be the first one to throw a party.



We'll get something, that's for sure.


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2013)

Why's everybody banned. 

Sakura doesn't deserve all the 1's/10's she's getting.. Most of them are extreme hate/apologist votes.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 21, 2013)

7/10 at least she outgrew some of her immaturities ever so slightly. She hasn't bugged me since she started being more team-oriented in part 1 anyways. She kind of developed and then pretty much faded into the background.


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2013)

Obviously, Sakura has latent potential that people aren't giving her credit for. I mean, look at the amount of damage she's caused in such a little time.


----------



## Amrun (May 21, 2013)

I gave her a 10 because so many people will give her a 1 for no reason at all.  She isn't genuinely a 10, but she isn't genuinely a 1 either. SO SUCK IT.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Obviously, Sakura has latent potential that people aren't giving her credit for. I mean, look at the amount of damage she's caused in such a little time.



Sakura's (and Obito) power cannot be comprehended in the Naruto universe because it extends beyond the forth wall. Now that's way above RS and Jubi power level right there.


----------



## xlolabug12x (May 22, 2013)

You guys are cruel. But it's quite entertaining to read. 

7/10 for me. I actually quite like what she embodies. She's supposed to represent normal people, the kind who make mistakes. She just...makes a lot of them. 

I don't think she's as bad as people make her out to be, tbh. She has so much potential, yet Kishi completely wastes it. He's made her look like an ass so many times, it makes me wonder if he even likes her at all. 

True, she hasn't done much as a heroine...but she has had her moments. She defeated Sasori (even if it was with Chiyo's help, she still did most of the body work) and is an exceptionally skilled medical ninja. People like Hinata would have died if it weren't for her. 

Deny it all you want, she _has_ grown from the whiny and annoying brat she was in part 1. Sakura could have been an awesome character but it's too late for that now. Anything good that she does in the manga will we overlooked and downgraded, anyway. 

Ah, who am I kidding, it's not like any of you bothered to read that.


----------



## Overhaul (May 22, 2013)

Sakura will always be #1/10 in my book.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I gave her a 10 because so many people will give her a 1 for no reason at all.  She isn't genuinely a 10, but she isn't genuinely a 1 either. SO SUCK IT.



Creator forgot she was even a character.

That's pretty much 1 material.


----------



## Rain (May 22, 2013)

10/10 best written character in naruto.


----------



## Recal (May 22, 2013)

10 for very recent development.

Plus, so many people are way too harsh on her.  I don't bandwagon, so...


----------



## Deathgun (May 22, 2013)

Damn this thread is like walking in on the aftermath of a party gone wrong. 

But anyway, 8/10 She's defenetly not perfect but she damn well _tries_.


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2013)

Sakura: the lone champion of that theme that was important so long ago: hard work surpasses genius.

Let the 10's pour in


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 22, 2013)

Rain said:


> 10/10 best written character in naruto.



Keep voting 1s. 
The 10s will flood everything.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 22, 2013)

Just 13 more 10s and Sakura will have gotten the most


----------



## Bitch (May 22, 2013)

10/10 for our QUEEN BEE!  HAHAHAHAHA I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!


----------



## Benzaiten (May 22, 2013)

The timing for this poll is really something though. 

Anyway, I'm glad Sakura is getting so much love....and hate. We're all so passionate about her character.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 22, 2013)

surprised the fuck out of me. did not know this many people actually gave a fuck. in a second she'll surpass hinata's perfect votes, not counting dupes of course.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

If only this poll started a few days after it was opened .


----------



## Naiad (May 22, 2013)

i gave her 6/10 i want to change it into 9/10!! she has been aweseome this chapter XD


----------



## Nao (May 22, 2013)

Most Votes: Naruto [377]
Most Perfect Votes: Hinata [174]
Most Abysmal Votes: Konoha Elders [61]
Oh Sakura gets the chance to win 3 awards!


----------



## happiholic (May 22, 2013)

LOL @ the results. She either got a 10 or a 1, for the most part.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

Nao said:


> Most Votes: Naruto [377]
> Most Perfect Votes: Hinata [174]
> Most Abysmal Votes: Konoha Elders [61]
> Oh Sakura gets the chance to win 3 awards!


----------



## Veo (May 22, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I gave her a 10 because so many people will give her a 1 for no reason at all.  She isn't genuinely a 10, but she isn't genuinely a 1 either. SO SUCK IT.



And what's what you genuinely think? This is what you should vote, instead of looking at what others do


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

Nao said:


> Most Votes: Naruto [377]
> Most Perfect Votes: Hinata [174]
> Most Abysmal Votes: Konoha Elders [61]
> Oh Sakura gets the chance to win 3 awards!



So far she won all three


----------



## 민찬영 (May 22, 2013)

Congrats to my girl! She deserves it. 

10/10


----------



## Alita (May 22, 2013)

I voted a 7 for her. Although after this recent chapter I'm tempted to bump this up to a 8 or 9.



kagegak said:


> 1/10 worst character created by kishimoto



No that title belongs to either sasuke or itachi.


----------



## Saturnine (May 22, 2013)

Fuck Sakura. She's fucking useless and I don't like her. She's worth a 3.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 22, 2013)

Naiad said:


> i gave her 6/10 i want to change it into 9/10!! she has been aweseome this chapter XD



I'm so glad I waited now as this week's chapter brought my vote up as well 
From the 5 or 6 I was originally going to give her up to a 7.


----------



## ZahiLavi (May 22, 2013)

Sakura is somewhat over-rated. she's my favorite character in Naruto yet it's clearly,she is totaly over-rated considering she surpased even Naruto in the popularity list


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2013)

A solid 5 outta 10.


----------



## Trollochimaru (May 22, 2013)

2.

She should die.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (May 22, 2013)

9/10

Considering that Kakashi favored first Sasuke, then Naruto, and gave nothing at all to Sakura, she did very well for herself by being self-sufficient in her studies.  Obviously not on the level of her teammates... but then again, where was Kakashi's effort ever with her?  In Part II, Sakura would have gone for training (Ch. 311, among others, show this) but was outright dismissed.  She still did well for herself in spite of being left completely alone to train or keep up (even the other teams at least had each other to train with).

Considering that she has no insane power ups or lineages like the other members of her team, she's impressive to become such a great medic and to learn Tsunade's enhanced-strength taijutsu.  Tsunade, unlike her, has Senju blood ...and Sakura still learned that?  Impressive.

In spite of how subtle it was, it's been pretty clear that she became a much better FRIEND to Naruto since their introduction - particularly in Part II.  Ignoring the obvious blunder on her part of the infamous "confession" (and even somewhere in that as well considering her intent was to protect him), she's been acting like a real best friend would to Naruto.  Not a love interest - but a friend.  At least a better friend to Naruto than Sasuke was.

She's not that horrible. She's always been on the right side in terms of her intentions.  At least she never tried to rape Sasuke in his sleep, unlike some sick fangirls...


----------



## ? (May 22, 2013)

1/10

The manga would have been better if such a flip-flop of a character had never existed. She is there to periodically claim to be strong only to then need to be rescued by yet another character. 

_Twilight _has a better thought out main female.

And that's just barely touching upon the thematic aspects concerning the pink thing.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 23, 2013)

The poll only shows what a polarizing character Sakura really is. Never seen anything like this...leading in most votes, perfect votes, and abysmal votes. 
Might have been better to do the character poll after the manga ends. All the info and feats for every character will have been seen and told.


----------



## auem (May 23, 2013)

i already gave her 10 few days ago..

poor Sakura....if she really does some great feats in near future,i want a repoll...like Hashirama....


----------



## KaitenV (May 23, 2013)

Gave her a 7 for being a medic, other than that she is useless as Karin.


----------



## General Mael Radec (May 23, 2013)

Gave her a 10 becuase theres no 11.


----------



## vienda (May 23, 2013)

9/10

Many are bashing Sakura for her stupid and baseless love for Sasuke. Well, yes and no. While Sakura?s insistence on loving Sasuke despite his blatant betrayal seems stupid in the eyes of the clear-headed outsiders, let?s not forget that love is blind, and true love is no exception.

Sakura?s love for Sasuke is by no means childish unfounded love based only on looks. Sure, it may have started off as that kind of artificial interest, but that all changed after she was put in team 7. (This in itself did her a great disservice, hell, she was grouped with two most outrageously powerful genins born in Konoha for a while and her teacher hardly had time to pay her any attention, as MovingFlash pointed out above, no offense to Kakashi.) Anyways, as members of team 7, Sakura and Sasuke trained together, fought together, protected each other and many times were ready to die to save each other. Well if someone risked their life (several times) to save yours, you don?t have to fall in love with them but if you do, then I say you sure as hell have some good reasons. In part 1, the moment Sakura cut her hair in her determination to protect Sasuke and Naruto (both unconscious after battle with Oro) was symbolic of her growing out of her childish self (who maintained pretty long hair because Sasuke is rumoured to  like long-haired girls). The kind of experience Sakura and Sasuke shared as members of a team makes her love for him believable, and her insistence on saving in him from disgrace makes it all meaningful. Like Naruto, she wouldn?t give up on her friend. In my book, that scores hell a lot of points.

As a side note, super physical strength is not her only strength. Let?s not forget her extraordinary intelligence, remember that chunin exam where practically everyone else had to cheat but little Sakura could on her own answer those absurd questions  - questions designed to make test-takers have to cheat (!) Her stupid moments only happened because of her blind but true love, for which I give her a pass.

The only thing that kept me from awarding a 10 is the way she played out her ?confession?, way to play with a guy?s heart


----------



## Arles Celes (May 23, 2013)

Will it get past 500 votes?


----------



## Rosi (May 23, 2013)

This poll 

Sakura is breaking record after record 

Hundred more tens than Obito. Who is the more hated character again  (I don't count 1s though, hehe)


----------



## Lady Hinata (May 23, 2013)

Her fight with Sasori alone earned a 10/*10* from me. 
Go Sakura-chan! :33​


----------



## Chatte (May 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Pining for a guy that tried to kill her would fit the bill.


I am curious, though.. do you hate Naruto? Do you even know the themes of this manga as well, have you observed her development allthroughout the manga?


----------



## Daxter (May 23, 2013)

vienda said:


> 9/10
> 
> Many are bashing Sakura for her stupid and baseless love for Sasuke. Well, yes and no. While Sakura?s insistence on loving Sasuke despite his blatant betrayal seems stupid in the eyes of the clear-headed outsiders, let?s not forget that love is blind, and true love is no exception.



Love is blind implies one is looking beyond imperfections, especially physical traits. Sasuke's willing to chidori her through the heart is not an minor flaw.


----------



## kzk (May 23, 2013)

A disappointment through and through.



Daxter said:


> Love is blind implies one is looking beyond imperfections, especially physical traits. Sasuke's willing to chidori her through the heart is not an minor flaw.



Perhaps this has something to do with why she became a medic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2013)

Chatte said:


> I am curious, though.. do you hate Naruto? Do you even know the themes of this manga as well, have you observed her development allthroughout the manga?



Yes I do, well dislike him more accurately. Yes I know the themes, Kishi fails to properly portray them a large part because he doesn't seem to have any proper understanding of human emotions and relationships. Yes, I have it's a massive failure, in large part because the concept of a heroine may as well be alien to Kishi and he exhibits such attitude in his writing.


----------



## X Spectrum (May 23, 2013)

I just couldn't.

I tried to have pity for the character, but I couldn't.

I tried to give a balanced vote, but I couldn't.

I tried to remind myself of any time she looked good, but I couldn't.

I tried to forget the fact she couldn't kill a S-rank criminal, but I couldn't.

I tried to forget she was carried by granny Chiyo during the fight with Sasori, but I couldn't.

So I couldn't help myself... but to give a 1/10.


----------



## WoodPunsFTW (May 23, 2013)

I'll give credit where credit is due. The Sasori battle was great, but then there's the Kage Summit so....


----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2013)

oh the base breaker this girl is. the butthurt and unadulturated raeg is hilarious 
8/10 for that alone

she has surpassed obito even hinata
but will the sasuke poll surpass even this?? curious 

EDIT 
just averaged it all out and sakura is booking a 6.0714285 raw rating
those 10s will have to keep pouring in to save her from a below 6.0 fate


----------



## Naruku (May 24, 2013)

How could she love someone who time and again spurns her? There is no one quite like her.1/10 for the failest character in fiction.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2013)

well out of all the characters it seems that sakura is the one that got the most perfect votes so far, she even beat hinata. That is surprising.


----------



## JessieLeeChan (May 24, 2013)

Sieves said:


> oh the base breaker this girl is. the butthurt and unadulturated raeg is hilarious
> 8/10 for that alone
> 
> she has surpassed obito even hinata
> ...



I'm actually curious as to how these ratings are calculated. I want to know so i can calculate my favs score as it is being polled


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2013)

JessieLeeChan said:


> I'm actually curious as to how these ratings are calculated. I want to know so i can calculate my favs score as it is being polled



You're going to take each rating, in this case from 1-10, and multiply each by their total number of votes received:

[ (1*139) + (2*20) + (3*18) + (4*13) + (5*22) + (6*21) + (7*39) + (8*31) + (9*22) + (10*187) ] 

Then you are going to add the products you received for each rating multiplied by their vote to get you this:

[ 139 + 40 + 54 + 52 + 110 + 126 + 273 + 248 + 198 + 1870] = 3110

Then you will divide that sum by the actual total number of votes overall: 

3110/512 

which will get you your rating of:

6.07421875...and if you want to round it up, 6.1.


----------



## JessieLeeChan (May 24, 2013)

Ah, thank you so much


----------



## Hardcore (May 24, 2013)

Naruku said:


> How could she love someone who time and again spurns her? There is no one quite like her.1/10 *for the failest character in fiction*.



Although she fails, but definitely not close to that


----------



## Arles Celes (May 24, 2013)

Only Sasuke, Itachi, and Minato may get a more heated poll than this one and with even more votes.

For now Sakura is the Queen of Polls and seems to be TOP tier at number of votes in general, most positive votes, and most negative votes.

She won't have  high score though...^^

But yeah, the poll was certainly convenient given what is going in the manga right now. Even more with Sasuke LOL


----------



## Bontakun (May 24, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Only Sasuke, Itachi, and Minato may get a more heated poll than this one and with even more votes.
> 
> For now Sakura is the Queen of Polls and seems to be TOP tier at number of votes in general, most positive votes, and most negative votes.
> 
> ...



I'm prouder to be a Sakura fan because she's controversial than if she was well liked across the board :33

She's a character that provokes feeling. Fondness, disgust, inspiration, disappointment, whatever it is, it's not apathy, and there lies her value.

I hope she can retain these awards or "most polarized" at least!


----------



## Yoruhime (May 24, 2013)

7/10
From the start till early Shippuuden, Sakura's character development was great. She started out as someone that is relatively insensitive & narrow-minded (i.e her ignorance towards Naruto and obsession with Sasuke). But as the story progressed, we got to see how Sakura learned and matured through her experiences with Team 7. When we reached early Shippuuden, I enjoyed seeing Sakura showing off her will and strength. However, the downfall of her character began shortly afterwards. Her 'confession' was terrible and a sign of her reverting back to how she was like back in early Part I. A major disappointment and a large mistake on her part. That being said, I still have hope that she could somehow redeem herself (especially with the recent chapter).


----------



## Arles Celes (May 24, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I'm prouder to be a Sakura fan because she's controversial than if she was well liked across the board :33
> 
> She's a character that provokes feeling. Fondness, disgust, inspiration, disappointment, whatever it is, it's not apathy, and there lies her value.
> 
> I hope she can retain these awards or "most polarized" at least!



Personally I think that Sakura is not so much controversial but just to crucial in quite a few pairings(with LOTS of fans) and perhaps most of all hating Sakura became rather trendy.

Sasuke and Itachi are less hated due to pairings or by having a poor record in battle but more due to their controversial actions in the manga and very hated fans.

Minato I think has less fans that each of them but so he has FAR less haters. Most of the hating is due to wanking but since he didn't have as much panel time as Sasuke or Itachi so the wanking didn't happen nowhere as often.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 24, 2013)

I wonder how many dupes are here..


----------



## Chatte (May 25, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes I do, well dislike him more accurately. Yes I know the themes, Kishi fails to properly portray them a large part because he doesn't seem to have any proper understanding of human emotions and relationships. Yes, I have it's a massive failure, in large part because the concept of a heroine may as well be alien to Kishi and he exhibits such attitude in his writing.



And why do you consider them failed? Just because of your personal preferences? Have you ever thought at the fact that it's his manga and he has a certain way of dealing with things? As for the understanding of human emotions and relationships, I would like to beg to differ as his manga being about bonds and about the emotional stress, so to say, you go through because of this bonds. And what does make a heroine in your concept? Just fighting and that's it? What about the mental development of an individual? These are also components when writing a manga.
So just because it doesn't meet your taste, doesn't make it a failure. It makes it more complex, so to speak.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2013)

Chatte said:


> And why do you consider them failed? Just because of your personal preferences?



They violate or even fail to meet the most basic standards. 



> Have you ever thought at the fact that it's his manga and he has a certain way of dealing with things?



I pointed this out, hence my commentary on his evident lack of understanding of actual human nature and relationships, and many of the philosophical concepts he tries to touch on. He has his way of dealing with things, that doesn't mean it's any good.



> As for the understanding of human emotions and relationships, I would like to beg to differ as his manga being about bonds and about the emotional stress, so to say, you go through because of this bonds.



He attempts to make the manga about that, but he fails because he doesn't have the understanding to convey them himself. They become warped versions of their intended portrayals. 



> And what does make a heroine in your concept? Just fighting and that's it? What about the mental development of an individual? These are also components when writing a manga.



Sakura has none of that, which goes back to my point about failing to even make the most basic standards of it. Her infatuation gives off someone that has little self-respect, and in turn deserves no respect; her personality is indicative of an unpleasant individual; and this is a mistake Kishi made, in intending for her to be disliked at the start...however he tried, he simply was not able to shift from this, to which he admitted to. His lack of comprehension on the heroine concept made Sakura's character suffer as a result. 



> So just because it doesn't meet your taste, doesn't make it a failure. It makes it more complex, so to speak.



That makes no sense at all, it doesn't make it more complex. It fails to meet even the most basic expectations. I mean, a few mistakes here and there are forgivable, but not consistent and large ones that Kishi has made.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 25, 2013)

This board is like fucking high school


----------



## Rill (May 25, 2013)

1/10
The most boring, stupid and annoying character in this manga. she only can nob Naruto all the time. And it is not funny at all.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2013)

Polling period is over
Thread is closed.


----------

